# #9 Train to Drivel Nation...........



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Alll Aboard!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2012)

Toot Tooooooot








Chuga chuga chuga


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2012)

All ABOARD!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Toot Tooooooot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whatchu be chuggin dere, boy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> whatchu be chuggin dere, boy?



Couple a Sloppy Joe's


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple a Sloppy Joe's


 c'mere, you got a little............... riiiight there.......... got it........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

As of June 29th........... I will truely have................


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> As of June 29th........... I will truely have................






I gots some getup n go now and this weather is givin me cabin fever


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I gots some getup n go now and this weather is givin me cabin fever


I know what ya mean, went & walked around in the park a while ago, it is sooooo nice out there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> c'mere, you got a little............... riiiight there.......... got it........



Was it a sesame seed....dadburn things wouldn't stay on the bun


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Was it a sesame seed....dadburn things wouldn't stay on the bun


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> As of June 29th........... I will truely have................





That man sure could sing. Ever hear him sing Amazin Grace?


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Hi



Waitaminute


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



 Thanks...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, went & walked around in the park a while ago, it is sooooo nice out there!



Its rainin here.. slushy all over


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2012)

Whoa, Wait, Hold up..........


whew, I almost missed the train.  
          Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That man sure could sing. Ever hear him sing Amazin Grace?


 I had a serious crush on him growing up..........


slip said:


> Waitaminute





Jeff C. said:


> Thanks...


 Any time......


SnowHunter said:


> Its rainin here.. slushy all over


Sun's out here........... I'd prefer more rain!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whoa, Wait, Hold up..........
> 
> 
> whew, I almost missed the train.
> Hey!


 Like we'd let you get left behind, IDTS!!!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Waitaminute


 
Ain't you got some fellow young un's to go supervise?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> As of June 29th........... I will truely have................



OK...what happens 6/29


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in the concession car if ya"ll are looking for me....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> I'm in the concession car if ya"ll are looking for me....



Wanda...

I'll have an RC Cola and a Moonpie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> I'm in the concession car if ya"ll are looking for me....



hold on, I'm on my way.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> OK...what happens 6/29


 c'mon, think about it.......... what would REALLY give me peace........... it'll fall at the end of the fiscal year..............


southwoodshunter said:


> I'm in the concession car if ya"ll are looking for me....


 Awsome!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wanda...
> 
> I'll have an RC Cola and a Moonpie.



well, you better get yo money out..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> c'mon, think about it.......... what would REALLY give me peace........... it'll fall at the end of the fiscal year..............
> 
> Awsome!!!



Keebs is getting a monster bonus and is gunna be my shugah momma


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> well, you better get yo money out..



No freebies for yo buddy


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> No freebies for yo buddy


 Just pickin on ya... Ok RC and a moon pie...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2012)

sup


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> well, you better get yo money out..



cmon Keebs, Sterlo's payin.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> cmon Keebs, Sterlo's payin.


----------



## david w. (Feb 16, 2012)

Where tha crazies live.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> cmon Keebs, Sterlo's payin.



A round for the house.... Thanks Neil


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


>



I knew that'd run him off.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Ain't you got some fellow young un's to go supervise?



Ha Ha 

No


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> A round for the house.... Thanks Neil



Awww shucks, nuthins too good for my WOW's


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

I 'ont some!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Awww shucks, nuthins too good for my WOW's



AAaaawwww


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, hello Wanda!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2012)

I just finished my exercise. I can't stand myself...off to the shower.

Be back shortly


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Nick !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Keebs is getting a monster bonus and is gunna be my shugah momma


 Nope............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> cmon Keebs, Sterlo's payin.





david w. said:


> Where tha crazies live.





southwoodshunter said:


> A round for the house.... Thanks Neil





Sterlo58 said:


> I just finished my exercise. I can't stand myself...off to the shower.
> 
> Be back shortly


 THAT'S what I was smellin!!!!! lawd man, you're rank!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just finished my exercise. I can't stand myself...off to the shower.
> 
> Be back shortly


wondered what that smell was....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 16, 2012)

david w. said:


> Where tha crazies live.


 
well....now that you're here


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Nick !!!!





You ready for turkey season?


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

see ya'll later... gotta get some work done..


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You ready for turkey season?



I'm gettin ready.. gotta find me a master turkey hunter to take me under his wing ( no pun intended).. 
to show me how to call. after my over calling opening day last year..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

See ya later Ms Wanda...stop in more often!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> See ya later Ms Wanda...stop in more often!!



I will come back to see ya'll soon.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> I'm gettin ready.. gotta find me a master turkey hunter to take me under his wing ( no pun intended)..
> to show me how to call. after my over calling opening day last year..





To hear em carry on, they`re some real killers (their words) over in the turkey forum. If you don`t believe, just ask em.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> To hear em carry on, they`re some real killers (their words) over in the turkey forum. If you don`t believe, just ask em.



I might better just keep practicing...  It's sneakin up on us .. won't be long


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2012)

pardon me scewz me pardon me...


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2012)

After inhaling a whole helium balloon in about 30 seconds i am so light headed But sounded so cool


Wonder how much a tank of that stuff costs ...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm thirsty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm thirsty.



Bottoms up


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bottoms up



Pervert


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Pervert


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

anyone seen Mud lately..............   Dagnabthatboy, he done fell asleep in the truck again!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya'll left me dag nab it


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll left me dag nab it


 Here I am........... let's go!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Here I am........... let's go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh wow . . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 16, 2012)

Anybody want to stand in for me tonight? You will only need to be able to throw 200+ pitches to these curtain climbing 12 yr olds


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh wow . . . .



I'm glad somebody is happy.
Work is killing me and my rabbit hunt saturday may be rained out.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Evenin Yall!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, Snowy!
smoked pork spare ribs, tater salad, bbq beans, and some texas toast.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Snowy!
> smoked pork spare ribs, tater salad, bbq beans, and some texas toast.



Tummy is grumblin now.. and we just ate   

Bland chicken over bland rice (pass the salt please!  )


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2012)

slip said:


> After inhaling a whole helium balloon in about 30 seconds i am so light headed But sounded so cool
> 
> 
> Wonder how much a tank of that stuff costs ...



It's actually not that expensive Slip....don't ask me how I know!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not sure this drivler thread is going to work out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm not sure this drivler thread is going to work out.



Why? You not into helium and BBQ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why? You not into helium and BBQ?



I'm is!!  Leftover Pan Pizza tonight....still purty good.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hows everybody tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Hows everybody tonight



Doing okay. Haven't given up hope yet for rabbit hunting Saturday, but it ain't looking good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Doin fine...how bout you??


----------



## qball594 (Feb 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Doing okay. Haven't given up hope yet for rabbit hunting Saturday, but it ain't looking good.



I need to get up with some you and try that I have never done any rabbit hunting or at least with dogs


----------



## qball594 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin fine...how bout you??



Tired ready to go to bed just can't stop watching swamp peps


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2012)

qball594 said:


> I need to get up with some you and try that I have never done any rabbit hunting or at least with dogs



I don't use dogs. Just walk and stomp thru likely briar beds. If i can catc one hiding, i'll just put the bead between his nose and eyes and not ruin any meat. It's odd how the sport of rabbit hunting with dogs has changed. When i was growing up, we used 3 beagles. The idea was to kill the rabbit as soon as possible to keep the dogs fresh. Reading the rabbit hunting forum now, these guys like to let the dogs run a rabbit as long as possible before shooting the bunny. To me, you end up with wore out dogs and a rabbit not fit to eat. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Howdy y'all! Just checkin' in. Rex is killin' me with his teething. He's the worst of the three, so far. 

Got to get the camera ready....I'm meeting Quackers tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't use dogs. Just walk and stomp thru likely briar beds. If i can catc one hiding, i'll just put the bead between his nose and eyes and not ruin any meat. It's odd how the sport of rabbit hunting with dogs has changed. When i was growing up, we used 3 beagles. The idea was to kill the rabbit as soon as possible to keep the dogs fresh. Reading the rabbit hunting forum now, these guys like to let the dogs run a rabbit as long as possible before shooting the bunny. To me, you end up with wore out dogs and a rabbit not fit to eat. Just not my cup of tea.



Bama, I reckon it's more about sport now than table fare...

I have to admit though, I like to play my fish a lil bit before windin 'em in


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Just checkin' in. Rex is killin' me with his teething. He's the worst of the three, so far.
> 
> Got to get the camera ready....I'm meeting Quackers tomorrow



Howdy Shuga Plum.....good luck on both fronts!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2012)

If the sun don't come up tomorew I think I drink inside


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Just checkin' in. Rex is killin' me with his teething. He's the worst of the three, so far.
> 
> Got to get the camera ready....I'm meeting Quackers tomorrow



You'll like Unk  He's even mostly harmless


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Shuga Plum.....good luck on both fronts!!



Thanks. I'm gonna need it. On both fronts 



Hankus said:


> If the sun don't come up tomorew I think I drink inside



Good luck with that


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If the sun don't come up tomorew I think I drink inside




Don't be makin _too_ much sense now....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama, I reckon it's more about sport now than table fare...
> 
> I have to admit though, I like to play my fish a lil bit before windin 'em in



Thats a two way street, Jeff-bro.
Play them too long and the fish gets away.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You'll like Unk  He's even mostly harmless



So I've been told


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. I'm gonna need it. On both fronts
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that



If ya feelin a lil uncomfortable drop by and pick Jaguar up for some _back-up_


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Just checkin' in. Rex is killin' me with his teething. He's the worst of the three, so far.
> 
> Got to get the camera ready....I'm meeting Quackers tomorrow



uh oh......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> If ya feelin a lil uncomfortable drop by and pick Jaguar up for some _back-up_



 I heard all about that story. He giggled all the way through tellin' it! 



rhbama3 said:


> uh oh......


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good luck with that



 Drank on the porch tonite 



Jeff C. said:


> Don't be makin _too_ much sense now....



I'm tryin not to





On another note....there ain enough alkehal to help my back. Pulled muscle


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If the sun don't come up tomorew I think I drink inside


Sounds like a good plan!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drank on the porch tonite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch. Sorry, that sucks. Been there.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Oh sure, you are  now, but after the visit with Quackers, you'll be all


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2012)

night, ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ouch. Sorry, that sucks. Been there.



Well if I didn't hurt somewhere I'd swear they put a new body under me  I've had pulled back muscles before, but not like this. Its nothin more though so I rekon I'll live, jus cain take too many  I swear if ya touched my back now I'd implode


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>






rhbama3 said:


> Oh sure, you are  now, but after the visit with Quackers, you'll be all


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drank on the porch tonite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just about have to be passed out to forget about those 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like a good plan!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Evenin RUTT 



rhbama3 said:


> Oh sure, you are  now, but after the visit with Quackers, you'll be all



Once you go Quack, you never wanna go back


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh sure, you are  now, but after the visit with Quackers, you'll be all



I've heard that story, too! 

G'night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!



Night Bammer!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!


G'night Robert!!



Hankus said:


> Well if I didn't hurt somewhere I'd swear they put a new body under me  I've had pulled back muscles before, but not like this. Its nothin more though so I rekon I'll live, jus cain take too many  I swear if ya touched my back now I'd implode


After the last several weeks at work there is not much about me that isn't sore, tired, or worn out!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just about have to be passed out to forget about those



Don't I know it 




Nite bamer an Miz SP


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'night Robert!!
> 
> After the last several weeks at work there is not much about me that isn't sore, tired, or worn out!!



Knew whatcha meant fore this. Gettin old is fer the young  If i'd known growin pains was like this I'd be a midjet


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin RUTT


Evening Jeffro!!..........Hope Miz "T", Jag are well!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeffro!!..........Hope Miz "T", Jag are well!!




Doin good, thanks...say hello to Ms Elaine fer me.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well if I didn't hurt somewhere I'd swear they put a new body under me  I've had pulled back muscles before, but not like this. Its nothin more though so I rekon I'll live, jus cain take too many  I swear if ya touched my back now I'd implode




soooooo, none of  tonight? Ok. I'll be good 



Jeff C. said:


> Once you go Quack, you never wanna go back






Oh lawd....we got our Roku box in the mail today. TV is still a few days out, so we hooked it up to the old tv we had in Hayley's room. Picture is so dang fuzzy I can't read the instructions on the screen to set it up....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Knew whatcha meant fore this. Gettin old is fer the young  If i'd known growin pains was like this I'd be a midjet


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2012)

Providin I can lay down an get comfortable y'all has seed all of me there's to see tonite


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Knew whatcha meant fore this. Gettin old is fer the young  If i'd known growin pains was like this I'd be a midjet



NOOOOOOO! Midgets are creepy!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin good, thanks...say hello to Ms Elaine fer me.


Done!!



Sugar Plum said:


> soooooo, none of  tonight? Ok. I'll be good


Can you add a few of those with a back massage??

Time to call it a night!!.......Good night folks!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Done!!
> 
> Can you add a few of those with a back massage??
> 
> Time to call it a night!!.......Good night folks!!



Sure can. It's one of my specialties  Sweet dreams!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Providin I can lay down an get comfortable y'all has seed all of me there's to see tonite



Heat and cold, my friend 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Done!!
> 
> Can you add a few of those with a back massage??
> 
> Time to call it a night!!.......Good night folks!!



Later fellers!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Providin I can lay down an get comfortable y'all has seed all of me there's to see tonite



nighty night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2012)

Well Shuga Plum.....I reckon it's bout that time. Have fun with Quackdaddy tomorrow  If ya can remember, kind of look over his shoulder (like someone's behind him) and excitedly say "Jaguar"??? Watch his reaction....

I'm gonna call it a night too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well Shuga Plum.....I reckon it's bout that time. Have fun with Quackdaddy tomorrow  If ya can remember, kind of look over his shoulder (like someone's behind him) and excitedly say "Jaguar"??? Watch his reaction....
> 
> I'm gonna call it a night too.



I'll do it! Night Jeff! I'mma go to bed now too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2012)

Well FRIDAY has arrived and the coffee is ready.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Friday to you and to all of the other drivelers that are riding this train today.

It will take a couple of cups of your coffee this morning just to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Can somebody help me find the dining car on this train?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2012)

Morning fellas, and TGIF.   Just got home from, work...think I'll


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> NOOOOOOO! Midgets are creepy!!!!!



No they ain't  Midjets is special, they're kinda like seein a big buck or catchin a good fish. It don't happen every day, but when it does ya sposed to smile 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well FRIDAY has arrived and the coffee is ready.



Morn giw



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Friday to you and to all of the other drivelers that are riding this train today.
> 
> It will take a couple of cups of your coffee this morning just to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Can somebody help me find the dining car on this train?



Third car on the left  Mornin



boneboy96 said:


> Morning fellas, and TGIF.   Just got home from, work...think I'll



Night 






HSIF


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2012)

They aint midgets....
The PC term is little people. Don't yall idjuts know nuthin. 



Oh yeah...mornin folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 17, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Friday to you and to all of the other drivelers that are riding this train today.
> 
> It will take a couple of cups of your coffee this morning just to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Can somebody help me find the dining car on this train?





Hankus said:


> Third car on the left  Mornin



Now, I see what the problem is.  There ain't but two cars on dis here train.  There is only the engine and a caboose cars.  No dang wonder, I am still hungry.     Looks like I better get out my box of   and start eating my breakfast and then wash it down with some good ice cold  , yep that ought to work just fine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MORNING HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD DAY  time to find breakfast


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well FRIDAY has arrived and the coffee is ready.


 Mernin!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Friday to you and to all of the other drivelers that are riding this train today.
> 
> It will take a couple of cups of your coffee this morning just to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Can somebody help me find the dining car on this train?


Miz Wander had the concession car up & running yesterday......... ah'ight, who done unhooked it?????


Sterlo58 said:


> They aint midgets....
> The PC term is little people. Don't yall idjuts know nuthin.
> 
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MORNING HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD DAY  time to find breakfast


 Good Lord son, ya gotta be so dadblasted loud?!?!Mornin............  Oh, blueberry oatmeal.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Mornin` folks. It`s a good day to think back on good times, hunts, fishin` trips, and rememberin` stories the old folks told...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. It`s a good day to think back on good times, hunts, fishin` trips, and rememberin` stories the old folks told...



Always a good day for that.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. It`s a good day to think back on good times, hunts, fishin` trips, and rememberin` stories the old folks told...





Sterlo58 said:


> Always a good day for that.


^^^^^what he said!
Wanna start off with one, Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ^^^^^what he said!
> Wanna start off with one, Nic?





I don`t know, maybe. Gimme a few minutes...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know, maybe. Gimme a few minutes...



For some reason, you made me remember learning to drive with my Papa, I'd set jam up right next to him and first I got to move the gears (on the column) then I got to steer, then I got to do the gas, once I got all those "down pat", he'd schooch over and let me do all three, while he still controlled the clutch, next step was changing places & getting behind the wheel myself, on any dirt road he'd let me, lord, that man had the patience of Job himself!
Thanks Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy Friday Mornin Folks!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> For some reason, you made me remember learning to drive with my Papa, I'd set jam up right next to him and first I got to move the gears (on the column) then I got to steer, then I got to do the gas, once I got all those "down pat", he'd schooch over and let me do all three, while he still controlled the clutch, next step was changing places & getting behind the wheel myself, on any dirt road he'd let me, lord, that man had the patience of Job himself!
> Thanks Nic!





I learned to drive in my Grandfathers 1962 Ford pickup, with a 3 speed on the column. When he finally wore it out slam down to the axles, there ain`t no tellin` how many miles it had on it, but I would bet any amount of money that second gear didn`t have 200 total yards on it. He would wind it up good in first gear, then go straight to third. I also never saw him pull the overdrive lever in it either.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Friday Mornin Folks!!!





Nicodemus said:


> I learned to drive in my Grandfathers 1962 Ford pickup, with a 3 speed on the column. When he finally wore it out slam down to the axles, there ain`t no tellin` how many miles it had on it, but I would bet any amount of money that second gear didn`t have 200 total yards on it. He would wind it up good in first gear, then go straight to third. I also never saw him pull the overdrive lever in it either.


Papa's was a Ford too, I wanna think a '57, but not for sure......... he'd cringe in later years if you even hit the yellow reflectors in the middle of the road!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Mornin' y'all. Workin' on the caffeine fix now. Hope my eyes uncross soon. Lots to do today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Workin' on the caffeine fix now. Hope my eyes uncross soon. Lots to do today.




Mernin Cort....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Cort....



How YOU doin'?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Workin' on the caffeine fix now. Hope my eyes uncross soon. Lots to do today.


 Mornin.............. yes, yes you do............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How YOU doin'?



Doin purt good.....nuttin excitin planned like you, but that could change as the day develops


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Mornin ya'll. Girl Scout cookies are here

Meet me in the concession car, there's plenty to go around. 

Somebody bring me a cup of coffee please.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mornin.............. yes, yes you do............



 If only i could motivate myself to do it!



Jeff C. said:


> Doin purt good.....nuttin excitin planned like you, but that could change as the day develops



 Gotta go get the coolers cleaned out...I ain't ready to move yet, though...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin ya'll. Girl Scout cookies are here
> 
> Meet me in the concession car, there's plenty to go around.
> 
> Somebody bring me a cup of coffee please.



Did you get any of the Savannah Smiles? Oh lawd, they're goooooooood! I got two boxes last night when I picked stuff up for our sale on Monday. Gonna get a few more!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin ya'll. Girl Scout cookies are here
> 
> Meet me in the concession car, there's plenty to go around.
> 
> Somebody bring me a cup of coffee please.




  

I do need more coffee, come to think of it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Did you get any of the Savannah Smiles? Oh lawd, they're goooooooood! I got two boxes last night when I picked stuff up for our sale on Monday. Gonna get a few more!



yes I did. I feel sure I'm gonna be ordering more.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Workin' on the caffeine fix now. Hope my eyes uncross soon. Lots to do today.



So you gunna meet the infamous Quack today. Careful girl...he will whip out that nekkid twista mat quicker than you can blink an eye. Next he will put on that cheekun mask and then all bets are off. 

Have fun...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yes I did. I feel sure I'm gonna be ordering more.



Hayley is taking orders for March. You know, in case we get to see ya. Just sayin' 



Sterlo58 said:


> So you gunna meet the infamous Quack today. Careful girl...he will whip out that nekkid twista mat quicker than you can blink an eye. Next he will put on that cheekun mask and then all bets are off.
> 
> Have fun...



I warned him that I may have the sugar babies with me, so he'll have to try to behave!  With any luck, Rob will be home from Augusta/Athens to go with me to meet him, too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hayley is taking orders for March. You know, in case we get to see ya. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> I warned him that I may have the sugar babies with me, so he'll have to try to behave!  With any luck, Rob will be home from Augusta/Athens to go with me to meet him, too.



Just kiddin...Quack is a good feller.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> For some reason, you made me remember learning to drive with my Papa, I'd set jam up right next to him and first I got to move the gears (on the column) then I got to steer, then I got to do the gas, once I got all those "down pat", he'd schooch over and let me do all three, while he still controlled the clutch, next step was changing places & getting behind the wheel myself, on any dirt road he'd let me, lord, that man had the patience of Job himself!
> Thanks Nic!



I learned to drive in a late 50's Ford truck that we called the red streak . It was my uncles. Me and my cousin would take it out in the cow pasture and sling some cow pies. Man those are some good memories.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just kiddin...Quack is a good feller.



I'm sure he is.  He called last night to harass me a bit. He's hoping we have time to hang out for a bit. I hope we do too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2012)

short day for me. Heading to the Coast to meet my brother's new condo.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> short day for me. Heading to the Coast to meet my brother's new condo.



 Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin ya'll. Girl Scout cookies are here
> 
> Meet me in the concession car, there's plenty to go around.
> 
> Somebody bring me a cup of coffee please.






Sugar Plum said:


> Did you get any of the _*Savannah Smiles?*_ Oh lawd, they're goooooooood! I got two boxes last night when I picked stuff up for our sale on Monday. Gonna get a few more!


Those are new, what they be?


Sterlo58 said:


> So you gunna meet the infamous Quack today. Careful girl...he will whip out that nekkid twista mat quicker than you can blink an eye. Next he will put on that cheekun mask and then all bets are off.
> 
> Have fun...


 you gonna scare the poor girl to death, hush that fuss up!


Sugar Plum said:


> I warned him that I may have the sugar babies with me, so he'll have to try to behave!  With any luck, _*Rob will be home*_ from Augusta/Athens to go with me to meet him, too.


 He does like a challenge............ 


Sterlo58 said:


> I learned to drive in a late 50's Ford truck that we called the red streak . It was my uncles. Me and my cousin would take it out in the cow pasture and sling some cow pies. Man those are some good memories.


 Papa would let us girls take the tractor (old model A farmall) and lawn mower into the cow pasture & play "traffic" we had imaginary stop signs & traffic lights every where!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> short day for me. Heading to the Coast to meet my brother's new condo.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Those are new, what they be?



Lemon flavored. Has a real pop to it. And covered in powdered sugar. OH MY.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Gonna go get ready and do some things. See y'all later!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Lemon flavored. Has a real pop to it. And covered in powdered sugar. OH MY.





Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go get ready and do some things. See y'all later!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

Corn dawgs hot outta the grease at 1030.......gonna be a good day tater


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Corn dawgs hot outta the grease at 1030.......gonna be a good day tater


 You mean you're lunching wiff Blood today? Wait, he ain't at work on Fridays, Thursdays are his Friday's...........


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You mean you're lunching wiff Blood today? Wait, he ain't at work on Fridays, Thursdays are his Friday's...........



Nah I been cravin one so I stopped an got one 

Whatcha vote on the hawk issue


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nah I been cravin one so I stopped an got one
> 
> Whatcha vote on the hawk issue



It's yo head, if ya don't like it, you can shave it &/or let it grow back, won't know until ya try it for yourself though...........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's yo head, if ya don't like it, you can shave it &/or let it grow back, won't know until ya try it for yourself though...........



Go with a mohawk with a mullet tail.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's yo head, if ya don't like it, you can shave it &/or let it grow back, won't know until ya try it for yourself though...........



So helpful  I gotta decide pretty soon due to engagements that I cain miss. Thata way if I don like it I can jus have fuzz  Wanna go to 10rc an move a pair of transplants back next weekend


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Go with a mohawk with a mullet tail.



Were talkin a 'hawk that's gonna be 15+ inches already. I'll jus trim it, not cut it much


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> So helpful  I gotta decide pretty soon due to engagements that I cain miss. Thata way if I don like it I can jus have fuzz  Wanna go to 10rc an move a pair of transplants back next weekend


 I gave ya my honest opinion...........
Naaww, I have a phobia that pretty much keeps me to south georgia...........much less going that far!



Hankus said:


> Were talkin a 'hawk that's gonna be 15+ inches already. I'll jus trim it, not cut it much


a hawk ain't a hawk without being "shaved down" a bit, then, once you get past your neck you can leave it long........... yeah, that's the ticket............


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> For some reason, you made me remember learning to drive with my Papa, I'd set jam up right next to him and first I got to move the gears (on the column) then I got to steer, then I got to do the gas, once I got all those "down pat", he'd schooch over and let me do all three, while he still controlled the clutch, next step was changing places & getting behind the wheel myself, on any dirt road he'd let me, lord, that man had the patience of Job himself!
> Thanks Nic!





Nicodemus said:


> I learned to drive in my Grandfathers 1962 Ford pickup, with a 3 speed on the column. When he finally wore it out slam down to the axles, there ain`t no tellin` how many miles it had on it, but I would bet any amount of money that second gear didn`t have 200 total yards on it. He would wind it up good in first gear, then go straight to third. I also never saw him pull the overdrive lever in it either.





Sterlo58 said:


> I learned to drive in a late 50's Ford truck that we called the red streak . It was my uncles. Me and my cousin would take it out in the cow pasture and sling some cow pies. Man those are some good memories.



Buncha old people , ya'll are killin me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

where did every body go Did i get left again


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Buncha old people , ya'll are killin me






mudracing101 said:


> where did every body go Did i get left again


 yes........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> where did every body go Did i get left again



Who ya callin old...just how big a boy are you ?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Who ya callin old...just how big a boy are you ?


 He's a good sized fellar, I gauruntee ya!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He's a good sized fellar, I gauruntee ya!



Ok...he's my friend.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

I bet I can handle young Mud


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

Learned to drive an 4wheel in daddys ol 88 chevy stepside out in the woods an dirt roads. Learned to street drive in momma's Explorer. 4.0 V6 an a 5 spd. That thang thought it could run with anything  Hurt a few V8's redlight to redlight Never fergit chokin it down durin my drivers test  Man I gotta finish rebuildin that truck


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Buncha old people , ya'll are killin me



You noticed I didn't have any OLD stories to tell


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I bet I can handle young Mud



Yep...just whip out some Mustard, that pup'll be eatin outta yer hand


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You noticed I didn't have any OLD stories to tell



Memory loss


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Memory loss


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nah I been cravin one so I stopped an got one
> 
> Whatcha vote on the hawk issue



Weirdo. Who craves corndogs??  




































(I thought I was the only one....)


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ok...he's my friend.





Hankus said:


> I bet I can handle young Mud


 I'll video..............


Hankus said:


> Memory loss


 NAILED!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes........


i knew it


Keebs said:


> He's a good sized fellar, I gauruntee ya!






Sterlo58 said:


> Ok...he's my friend.






Hankus said:


> I bet I can handle young Mud


ok, bet


Jeff C. said:


> You noticed I didn't have any OLD stories to tell






Hankus said:


> Memory loss





Sugar Plum said:


> Weirdo. Who craves corndogs??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Corn dogs, that would be Les, speakin of, where is my mustard buddy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> i knew itok, betCorn dog, that would be Les


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



what are we doing this weekend


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> what are we doing this weekend


 I'll be settin on the porch watching the rain............. why, whatchuwannado?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2012)

Feeling blech.


mebbe beer will help . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feeling blech.
> 
> 
> mebbe beer will help . . .


 don't make me call MizzDawn to you!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feeling blech.
> 
> 
> mebbe beer will help . . .



Cold beer always helps


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Cold beer always helps



Bottoms up!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bottoms up!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Cold beer always helps





Jeff C. said:


> Bottoms up!!!


 boys, boys, boys, get alllllll the facts before you encourage drinking, that's ALL I will say...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't make me call MizzDawn to you!









hdm03 said:


> Cold beer always helps









Jeff C. said:


> Bottoms up!!!










Keebs said:


> boys, boys, boys, get alllllll the facts before you encourage drinking, that's ALL I will say...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feeling blech.
> 
> 
> mebbe beer will help . . .






Keebs said:


> I'll be settin on the porch watching the rain............. why, whatchuwannado?


drink, ride around , shoot stuff , you know the normal



hdm03 said:


> Cold beer always helps





Keebs said:


> boys, boys, boys, get alllllll the facts before you encourage drinking, that's ALL I will say...........


I thought we always encouraged drinking


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 THEY don't luv you as much as *I* luv you!


mudracing101 said:


> drink, ride around , shoot stuff , you know the normal
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we always encouraged drinking


 Shotgun!!!!!!
pm incoming..............


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Howdy folks!

I am getting too much blood in my alcohol! 5:00 needs to hurry up and get here!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I am getting too much blood in my alcohol! 5:00 needs to hurry up and get here!


 THAT'S what's wrong with me, dang, I knew something didn't "feel" right!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S what's wrong with me, dang, I knew something didn't "feel" right!



No doubt about it! Plus my sugar high from eating Girl Scout cookies has worn off! I need a Tagalong stat!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> drink, ride around , shoot stuff , you know the normal
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we always encouraged drinking




Hmmmmmm...what time 



Keebs said:


> THEY don't luv you as much as *I* luv you!
> 
> Shotgun!!!!!!
> pm incoming..............




Move over 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I am getting too much blood in my alcohol! 5:00 needs to hurry up and get here!



I heard dat!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I am getting too much blood in my alcohol! 5:00 needs to hurry up and get here!



I'm with ya on dat!  This afternoon is dragging


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

well, the girls are headed to atlanta, the rain is headed here, and i got two slug puppies snoring on the couch. Reckon i'll go mold some jigheads.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> No doubt about it! Plus my sugar high from eating Girl Scout cookies has worn off! I need a Tagalong stat!!!


 I won't get mine until Marchish........


Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmm...what time
> Move over
> I heard dat!!


 how soon can ya get here?


hdm03 said:


> I'm with ya on dat!  This afternoon is dragging


 I KNOW!


rhbama3 said:


> well, the girls are headed to atlanta, the rain is headed here, and i got two slug puppies snoring on the couch. Reckon i'll go mold some jigheads.


Easy on da glue, bigboy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay, okay Keebs, after consuming a half of beer, I'm going to pick up 4 slabs of bbqd ribs, 2 half cheekuns, pound of bbq, 1/2 gallon of HAWT sauce, some slaw and brunswick stew.



This is gonna take awhile, 60 mile round trip to buy the BEST !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, okay Keebs, after consuming a half of beer, I'm going to pick up 4 slabs of bbqd ribs, 2 half cheekuns, pound of bbq, 1/2 gallon of HAWT sauce, some slaw and brunswick stew.
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna take awhile, 60 mile round trip to buy the BEST !!!



I thought you was meeting Sugar Plums today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmm...what time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Keebs said , how quick can you get here


rhbama3 said:


> well, the girls are headed to atlanta, the rain is headed here, and i got two slug puppies snoring on the couch. Reckon i'll go mold some jigheads.


Ready to do some fishing myself


Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, okay Keebs, after consuming a half of beer, I'm going to pick up 4 slabs of bbqd ribs, 2 half cheekuns, pound of bbq, 1/2 gallon of HAWT sauce, some slaw and brunswick stew.
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna take awhile, 60 mile round trip to buy the BEST !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, okay Keebs, after consuming a half of beer, I'm going to pick up 4 slabs of bbqd ribs, 2 half cheekuns, pound of bbq, 1/2 gallon of HAWT sauce, some slaw and brunswick stew.
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna take awhile, 60 mile round trip to buy the BEST !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought you was meeting Sugar Plums today?



Yeah, what he said


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Like Keebs said , how quick can you get here
> 
> Ready to do some fishing myself


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I won't get mine until Marchish........
> 
> how soon can ya get here?
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Like Keebs said , how quick can you get here
> 
> Ready to do some fishing myself



Not soon enough, but sho is tempting


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, okay Keebs, after consuming a half of beer, I'm going to pick up 4 slabs of bbqd ribs, 2 half cheekuns, pound of bbq, 1/2 gallon of HAWT sauce, some slaw and brunswick stew.
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna take awhile, 60 mile round trip to buy the BEST !!!



60 mile?  You better throw a 6 pack in da cooler for that trip!  1 beer every 10 miles sounds about right


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Fo kwenty tree....hdmo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Keebs, lets start our weekend early , lets go See the rest of ya'll on the flip side


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

a watched lead pot never boils. 
I seriously wonder if i have the dumbest dogs in the world. A squirrel was under one of the two scrub oaks out back. I let the dogs out and they chased him up a tree. The squirrel ran up one tree, jumped to the next, and then bailed out to the ground and ran up a tree next to the fence. Meanwhile, my two special ed dogs are still barking at the tree he went up.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, lets start our weekend early , lets go See the rest of ya'll on the flip side





rhbama3 said:


> a watched lead pot never boils.
> I seriously wonder if i have the dumbest dogs in the world. A squirrel was under one of the two scrub oaks out back. I let the dogs out and they chased him up a tree. The squirrel ran up one tree, jumped to the next, and then bailed out to the ground and ran up a tree next to the fence. Meanwhile, my two special ed dogs are still barking at the tree he went up.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2012)

WE HAVE INTERNET AGAIN!!!!



     



Oh happy day.   


I got tired of waiting on MediaCON's "Probably sometime Monday" service call and went to Walmart and purchased a new Motorola modem. Figured it couldn't hurt and I'd take it back if it didn't fix the problem.

Plugged it in, called MediaCON, got the signal reset and BAM, we're back in business. 


TV picture is even clearer. 



Best thing is that Abbey will stop borrowing my iPhone to do her ebaying with.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> WE HAVE INTERNET AGAIN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOOO HOOOOOOO   
It's amazing how being without tv or internet can seem so horrible. 

What did we ever do without it ?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> WOOOOO HOOOOOOO
> It's amazing how being without tv or internet can seem so horrible.
> 
> What did we ever do without it ?



Dishes, laundry, dusting... Things I don't do now.   


SUPPOSED to head up to Taylor County in da morning to pick up my Franchi. I'm just praying we're not gonna be battling a danged monsoon all the way up.  


I hate driving in the rain. But at least now I can download some games and books to my Kindle Fire to keep me occupied on the way. (Cause Fishbait don't never wanna talk about anything but Wobbert-Woo!  )


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 17, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dishes, laundry, dusting... Things I don't do now.
> 
> 
> SUPPOSED to head up to Taylor County in da morning to pick up my Franchi. I'm just praying we're not gonna be battling a danged monsoon all the way up.
> ...





Welcome Back!!!    Sure is nice to read your voice again.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey y'all. Just passing through. Ain't felt great the past couple days, so I haven't been on much. I started having drivel withdrawals though


----------



## Self! (Feb 17, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Hey y'all. Just passing through. Ain't felt great the past couple days, so I haven't been on much. I started having drivel withdrawals though





Next time I tell you to do something, I bet you will listen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Hey y'all. Just passing through. Ain't felt great the past couple days, so I haven't been on much. I started having drivel withdrawals though



Didja fingers start twitchin??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

Think a drunk is in order for tomorrow.  Mite as well prep tonight. Seed y'all when I get home


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just finished molding, cleaning up, and painting 120 1/320z. jigheads. Got them baking in the oven to cure the paint right now. Just need to put eyeballs on them and then they are ready to tie. 
Thinking chartreuse head, gold eyeballs, fl. chartreuse feathers and chartreuse rabbit zonker collar. Yes, i like chartreuse.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wazzzzzz happenin


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished molding, cleaning up, and painting 120 1/320z. jigheads. Got them baking in the oven to cure the paint right now. Just need to put eyeballs on them and then they are ready to tie.
> Thinking chartreuse head, gold eyeballs, fl. chartreuse feathers and chartreuse rabbit zonker collar. Yes, i like chartreuse.





Shartrooooos is a purty color and them specks like em.  

You still on a glue high?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished molding, cleaning up, and painting 120 1/320z. jigheads. Got them baking in the oven to cure the paint right now. Just need to put eyeballs on them and then they are ready to tie.
> Thinking chartreuse head, gold eyeballs, fl. chartreuse feathers and chartreuse rabbit zonker collar. Yes, i like chartreuse.





Sounds like a crappie fish fry is in the future to me! What brand of tying jig and mold do you have? I have tossed around the idea of making my own jigs for the redfish and seatrout... A mix of silicone strands with maybe some flashabou. Leave room for a regular Bass Assasin or Gulp trailer...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

I like crappie, just sayin


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think a drunk is in order for tomorrow.  Mite as well prep tonight. Seed y'all when I get home



 Rainy day is coming. Good for indoor sports!



mudracing101 said:


> Wazzzzzz happenin



Being happy it is Friday nite with a cold beer!



Nicodemus said:


> Shartrooooos is a purty color and them specks like em.
> 
> You still on a glue high?



I may need a lil info on some speck spots over around Spring Creek in the near future, if you don't mind... Never fished for them over there, bass only so far!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Shartrooooos is a purty color and them specks like em.
> 
> You still on a glue high?


Not yet. 


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Sounds like a crappie fish fry is in the future to me! What brand of tying jig and mold do you have? I have tossed around the idea of making my own jigs for the redfish and seatrout... A mix of silicone strands with maybe some flashabou. Leave room for a regular Bass Assasin or Gulp trailer...


I have over 60 molds of all brands and sizes. I got you covered most likely if you know what size and shape head and hook size you want. 


mudracing101 said:


> I like crappie, just sayin



me too. My favorite addiction.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think a drunk is in order for tomorrow.  Mite as well prep tonight. Seed y'all when I get home







rhbama3 said:


> Just finished molding, cleaning up, and painting 120 1/320z. jigheads. Got them baking in the oven to cure the paint right now. Just need to put eyeballs on them and then they are ready to tie.
> Thinking chartreuse head, gold eyeballs, fl. chartreuse feathers and chartreuse rabbit zonker collar. Yes, i like chartreuse.



You've been busy!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Rainy day is coming. Good for indoor sports!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I have over 60 molds of all brands and sizes. I got you covered most likely if you know what size and shape head and hook size you want.
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> You've been busy!!



Jeffro!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I have over 60 molds of all brands and sizes. I got you covered most likely if you know what size and shape head and hook size you want.
> 
> ...



That is awesome!!! I am thinking 1/8 and 1/4.... Either bullet head, or shad shape.....3/0 Mustad 32831BLN or Mustad 32796BLN. Probably the latter... flat eyes deflect off cover alot more.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> No doubt about it! Plus my sugar high from eating Girl Scout cookies has worn off! I need a Tagalong stat!!!



Make sure to place your order iffin' we'll see ya in March!! 



Keebs said:


> I won't get mine until Marchish........



 Make sure you order some of the lemon one. MAN, they are GOOD. If you're ordering from Hayley, just send me the amounts you want and I'll get them before we come down. 



rhbama3 said:


> I thought you was meeting Sugar Plums today?



He stood me up. 






Nah, things came up. So we're gonna try again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> That is awesome!!! I am thinking 1/8 and 1/4.... Either bullet head, or shad shape.....3/0 Mustad 32831BLN or Mustad 32796BLN. Probably the latter... flat eyes deflect off cover alot more.



Bullet heads and  spire tip i got. You'll want to use the sea-guard type O' shaugnessy hooks, but a 3/0 is a very large hook size for an 1/8th oz. Might be able to squeeze a 3/0 in the 1/4 oz. though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



How ya doin Mud??


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Make sure to place your order iffin' we'll see ya in March!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Make sure you order some of the lemon one. MAN, they are GOOD. If you're ordering from Hayley, just send me the amounts you want and I'll get them before we come down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tagalongs!!!! 3 boxes for sure! I love em!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Make sure to place your order iffin' we'll see ya in March!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sugar


Jeff C. said:


> How ya doin Mud??



Good, was talking bout you earlier with Keebs


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Tagalongs!!!! 3 boxes for sure! I love em!!!




Cool! I'll add you to my slowly growing list! Hayley is very grateful for everyone's help! She's in a VERY competitive troop this year and many of the girls have sold a couple hundred boxes. She's, uh, a bit behind.....

I'll PM whomever I'll get to see next month with totals so we're on the same page


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Make sure to place your order iffin' we'll see ya in March!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife stood me up on our first date  

I think I liked the second date better


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bullet heads and  spire tip i got. You'll want to use the sea-guard type O' shaugnessy hooks, but a 3/0 is a very large hook size for an 1/8th oz. Might be able to squeeze a 3/0 in the 1/4 oz. though.



Cool deal!! I was thinking on pouring the jigs, and putting in a vice, and using a dremel to cut a tying channel right behind the line tie. A freind of mine ties bass jigs in this same way, but he had Do-It make him a mold so he didn't have to use the Dremel.

I don't like the Sea Guard hooks... I would prefer they rust away if I happen to lose one on an oyster bed or in a fish mouth! I consider jigheads dispoable anyway!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Sugar
> 
> 
> Good, was talking bout you earlier with Keebs



Uh Ohhhhhh!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm out ya'll, gotta watch a movie with my lil goofy one,. See ya'll


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> My wife stood me up on our first date
> 
> I think I liked the second date better



Oops! Seems like things worked out on your second date! 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey Sugar



Hiyya Mud!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Cool! I'll add you to my slowly growing list! Hayley is very grateful for everyone's help! She's in a VERY competitive troop this year and many of the girls have sold a couple hundred boxes. She's, uh, a bit behind.....
> 
> I'll PM whomever I'll get to see next month with totals so we're on the same page



Reminds me of The Everybody Loves Raymond episode! Don't go beating up any troop Dads over prime selling locations!

Tell you what... add 1 box of Tagalongs and 2 boxes of Dosidos! I promise they won't go to waste!!



Jeff C. said:


> My wife stood me up on our first date
> 
> I think I liked the second date better



I hear ya! I had a date with a girl one time and she stood me up. Her Dad saw me the following Monday and asked how the date went. I told him what happened and he grounded her for two weeks! She HATED me after that!  She grew up to be ugly and toothless...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Cool deal!! I was thinking on pouring the jigs, and putting in a vice, and using a dremel to cut a tying channel right behind the line tie. A freind of mine ties bass jigs in this same way, but he had Do-It make him a mold so he didn't have to use the Dremel.
> 
> I don't like the Sea Guard hooks... I would prefer they rust away if I happen to lose one on an oyster bed or in a fish mouth! I consider jigheads dispoable anyway!



Not sure what you mean by "Tying channel" behind the line tie. Most jigheads have collars for tying your skirts.
 I agree with you on the hooks and disposable. I got a brother in law who has mastered the art of hanging trees above water, docklights, rocks, and anything else but a fish.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Reminds me of The Everybody Loves Raymond episode! Don't go beating up any troop Dads over prime selling locations!
> 
> Tell you what... add 1 box of Tagalongs and 2 boxes of Dosidos! I promise they won't go to waste!!



I won't have to resort to beating anyone up....I carry a gun. I'll just make sure I'm printing a little bit, so there's no question of who's spot is who's 

Ok, so you want a total of 4 Tagalongs and 1 Dosidos?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll, gotta watch a movie with my lil goofy one,. See ya'll



Enjoy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll, gotta watch a movie with my lil goofy one,. See ya'll



I wouldn't recommend "Machete" for the little tyke. This is the most violence i've seen in a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oops! Seems like things worked out on your second date!
> 
> 
> 
> Hiyya Mud!!




Well...not necessarily, I took her somewhere I thought she wouldn't want to go.....turns out she had a good time, total backfire  



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Reminds me of The Everybody Loves Raymond episode! Don't go beating up any troop Dads over prime selling locations!
> 
> Tell you what... add 1 box of Tagalongs and 2 boxes of Dosidos! I promise they won't go to waste!!
> 
> ...



Shoot...I ran into her the very same night. I was reveling her embarrassed moment


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I won't have to resort to beating anyone up....I carry a gun. I'll just make sure I'm printing a little bit, so there's no question of who's spot is who's
> 
> Ok, so you want a total of 4 Tagalongs and 1 Dosidos?





4 Tagalongs and 2 Dosidos and I will be fat and happy!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well...not necessarily, I took her somewhere I thought she wouldn't want to go.....turns out she had a good time, total backfire



Ha! Guess it did 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> 4 Tagalongs and 2 Dosidos and I will be fat and happy!



You got it! Thank you very much


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "Tying channel" behind the line tie. Most jigheads have collars for tying your skirts.
> I agree with you on the hooks and disposable. I got a brother in law who has mastered the art of hanging trees above water, docklights, rocks, and anything else but a fish.



This is one of the bass jigs my buddy ties. The skirt is tied in the middle of the head, behind the line tie, for maximum flair... This is an awesome jig! I won a decent ammount of money on these when I was doing bass tourneys!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Ack!!!! I can see the teeth just under his gums!!! I give it another day and Rex will be the proud owner of some pearly whites!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> This is one of the bass jigs my buddy ties. The skirt is tied in the middle of the head, behind the line tie, for maximum flair... This is an awesome jig! I won a decent ammount of money on these when I was doing bass tourneys!!



Hmm..... i can't really make out the details on the jighead itself. I'll see what i got and get back to you.
Gotta run for awhile!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ack!!!! I can see the teeth just under his gums!!! I give it another day and Rex will be the proud owner of some pearly whites!



Cool deal! Jacob is still cutting some teeth. I can always tell by the diaper! Rex will be eating a turkey breat you shot before you know it!



rhbama3 said:


> Hmm..... i can't really make out the details on the jighead itself. I'll see what i got and get back to you.
> Gotta run for awhile![/QUOTE


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

<---------Death by Chocolate


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well...not necessarily, I took her somewhere I thought she wouldn't want to go.....turns out she had a good time, total backfire
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot...I ran into her the very same night. I was reveling her embarrassed moment



I bet that was GOOOOOOD! Lol! I don't think I would have liked to run into the one that stood me up... she didn't turn out too well... Came from a good family, but she went down some wrong paths....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------Death by Chocolate



A slow and enjoyable death....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> A slow and enjoyable death....



It would be wayyy up @ the top of my list of 1000 ways to die


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Later, kids....

I'm bout to sit on my fat butt and watch a lil tv... and shortly waddle off to bed. Been a long week.. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It would be wayyy up @ the top of my list of 1000 ways to die



No doubt about it! Plus Hersey and Dove stock would go thru the roof!

Later, bro!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll be back. Babies need to go to bed!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Tagalongs!!!! I love em!!!




Awww... ain't you sweet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> No doubt about it! Plus Hersey and Dove stock would go thru the roof!
> 
> Later, bro!



TC, Stalker 



Sugar Plum said:


> I'll be back. Babies need to go to bed!







Tag-a-long said:


> Awww... ain't you sweet!



Aint he though!!  

 Ms Tag!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> TC, Stalker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Jeffro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Jeffro!



Good to see ya now and then  can't wait til y'all get the black baby


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Aight....I'm back! What'd I miss??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Aight....I'm back! What'd I miss??




Nuttin...erybody leavin!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin...erybody leavin!!



That happens around this time...how you doin'?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Got my feet propped up, relaxed, and listenin` to Mairead serenade me with that fiddle...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That happens around this time...how you doin'?



Kind of gettin into this Ancient Aliens!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

WHAT THE CRAP????I live in the middle of NOWHERE. Where in the everlovin' heck is the booming bass coming from???????


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> WHAT THE CRAP????I live in the middle of NOWHERE. Where in the everlovin' heck is the booming bass coming from???????



Sorry. I'll turn it down.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi  

Just thought I'd drop ya;ll a line.______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Yeh, I am don't ask.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Bass as in fish??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry. I'll turn it down.



Good grief. I'm seriously about to flip a gasket. They should be glad that Rob isn't home. If he was, I'd be driving down the road looking for them.  I got babies trying to sleep!!



Lukikus2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just thought I'd drop ya;ll a line.______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bass as in fish??



I was thinking the same. 

Like, What?

LOL


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bass as in fish??





Lukikus2 said:


> I was thinking the same.
> 
> Like, What?
> 
> LOL





Goobers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> WHAT THE CRAP????I live in the middle of NOWHERE. Where in the everlovin' heck is the booming bass coming from???????




Hmmmm....that's weird, just walked outdoors and heard the same thing  Now granted, it's a little more populated around here, but I've only heard it from a passing vehicle in the past...this was sustained, as in a fixed location. 

Y'all have a good evenin, I'm gonna go watch some TV with Jag


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm....that's weird, just walked outdoors and heard the same thing  Now granted, it's a little more populated around here, but I've only heard it from a passing vehicle in the past...this was sustained, as in a fixed location.
> 
> Y'all have a good evenin, I'm gonna go watch some TV with Jag



Construction then? It finally stopped...thank cheezus!

gnight Jeff!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Goobers.





You still like us.


----------



## Self! (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You still like us.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Goobers.







Gotta go. My dog is tired and wants to go to sleep and I'm keeping him up.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You still like us.







Otis said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Gotta go. My dog is tired and wants to go to sleep and I'm keeping him up.



   nighty night!


----------



## Self! (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>






Nic started it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Otis said:


> Nic started it!



Your point?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Whippings are not good for every occasion.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Otis said:


> Nic started it!





I can finish it too.  

`Scuse me for just a minute...


----------



## Self! (Feb 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Whippings are not good for every occasion.






Depends on who is doing the whipping.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Whippings are not good for every occasion.



Sure they are.... they're just like hugs...only a little more painful


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I can finish it too.
> 
> `Scuse me for just a minute...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sure they are.... they're just like hugs...only a little more painful



You always hurt the ones you love......













and the ones you don't.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You always hurt the ones you love......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I can finish it too.
> 
> `Scuse me for just a minute...



Oh, goody!
You sending Otis to the dark side again?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Otis?? Otis??? Where dat boy go???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis?? Otis??? Where dat boy go???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis?? Otis??? Where dat boy go???



He done runofft before you could get him!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He done runofft before you could get him!





Look again.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Look again.



  Poor Otis.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He done runofft before you could get him!



Naw, El Presidente is in "read only" mode.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Guess I'm off to go collect Rex's supper for tomorrow. Got some errands to run and can't leave the boy hungry! See y'all in the mornin'!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

I`m gonna wear my red button out usin` it on that bald headed texican.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna wear my red button out usin` it on that bald headed texican.



 

G'night Nick! I'm off to do a few things before bed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna wear my red button out usin` it on that bald headed texican.



well, let him come up for air. 
Okay, ya'll, i'm gone for the night. I may have to navigate for Bugsy and Fish-bro in the morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> G'night Nick! I'm off to do a few things before bed.



Night Miss Cortney! Rest easy.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

Upon my deliverance to home I think I mita over prepared for tomorow


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Night Miss Cortney! Rest easy.



I'm definitely going to try to. Hopefully Rex will sleep through the night. I'll be glad when his teeth finally pop through. He's KILLIN' me!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2012)

Quick fly by!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2012)

Well after readin back I think I know what I'll not remember tomorow


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well after readin back I think I know what I'll not remember tomorow


----------



## Self! (Feb 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 17, 2012)

Otis said:


> Next time I tell you to do something, I bet you will listen.


 
Again, the answer is NO! 
I will NOT bring those sheep over there. Quit askin 




Jeff C. said:


> Didja fingers start twitchin??


 
Oh, it got ugly. I'll spare you the details. I learned though...once you're hooked on here, you must not leave....ever


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Goobers.



The fish like peanuts?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



It makes perfect sense 






Gonna take another swing at the black bandits this mornin


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2012)

So Nick, you remember practicing up for today...yesterday?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh and good morning folks!  ;-)   Going to get some power for my Riverhawk today.   Not sure which engine yet...looking like I'm going for the most costly of the ones I've researched and found.   Vroom  Vroom


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh and good morning folks!  ;-)   Going to get some power for my Riverhawk today.   Not sure which engine yet...looking like I'm going for the most costly of the ones I've researched and found.   Vroom  Vroom



That sounds like fun! 
there is a riverhawk in front of one the local pawnshops here. i was thinking that would be an excellent pond fishing/frog sooting boat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2012)

Time for b'fast and black fluid.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh and good morning folks!  ;-)   Going to get some power for my Riverhawk today.   Not sure which engine yet...looking like I'm going for the most costly of the ones I've researched and found.   Vroom  Vroom





rhbama3 said:


> That sounds like fun!
> there is a riverhawk in front of one the local pawnshops here. i was thinking that would be an excellent pond fishing/frog sooting boat.



I've got a Gheenoe I bought from a Woody's member a number of years ago. About the same as a Riverhawk. That is the best little pond boat I have ever fished. I just have a trolling motor on mine but it gets me where I'm going. Me and the youngin are itching to get it out this spring. Turkey hunt in the morning and fish in the afternoon.  Or visa versa


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2012)

okay, Timmay backed out of rabbit hunting because it was supposed to rain all day, the landowner backed out of going to the farm because it was supposed to rain all day, i changed plans to go with Fish-bro and bugsy since it was supposed to rain all day.
Well, guess what? It AIN'T raining!!!! 
 Looking at the weather radar, we may get just a scattered shower or two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

Mernin folks....no rain here, yet!! Gonna take Jag to his bowling today 



boneboy96 said:


> Oh and good morning folks!  ;-)   Going to get some power for my Riverhawk today.   Not sure which engine yet...looking like I'm going for the most costly of the ones I've researched and found.   Vroom  Vroom




Good little boat.....very stable!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2012)

still no rain, and the Bugsy clan is running late as usual.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2012)

Big pot of collards that came from the garden this mornin`, fried pork chops, cornbread, and sweet tea. Gonna be right fit to eat...  

Settin` here lookin` out across the field, waitin` for the rain to get to goin` good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh and good morning folks!  ;-)   Going to get some power for my Riverhawk today.   Not sure which engine yet...looking like I'm going for the most costly of the ones I've researched and found.   Vroom  Vroom





rhbama3 said:


> That sounds like fun!
> there is a riverhawk in front of one the local pawnshops here. i was thinking that would be an excellent pond fishing/frog sooting boat.






Love my B52 RiverHawk, wanting a B60 !!!!



Afternoon folks, I get to play "watchman" for the next 2 nights, entire operation is down til Tuesday morn.


You talking about a BORING 12 hrs...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Big pot of collards that came from the garden this mornin`, fried pork chops, cornbread, and sweet tea. Gonna be right fit to eat...
> 
> Settin` here lookin` out across the field, waitin` for the rain to get to goin` good.



Clouding up here too Nic. Just whipped up a breakfast casserole for supper. It's got eggs, cheese, hashbrowns, onions and hot sausage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Clouding up here too Nic. Just whipped up a breakfast casserole for supper. It's got eggs, cheese, hashbrowns, onions and hot sausage.






Send some down here to the BIG hole in the ground !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey from the coast. Seen lots of waterfowl. Glad I finally got to meet my brother's condo. I love it down here. Oh, and his golf cart has more cupholders than any truck mentioned on this forum. Pictures to come when I get home.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey from the coast. Seen lots of waterfowl. Glad I finally got to meet my brother's condo. I love it down here. Oh, and his golf cart has more cupholders than any truck mentioned on this forum. Pictures to come when I get home.



Bikini pics...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bikini pics...






Yeah, while hula hoopin !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bikini pics...



Don't think so. It's warm, but not quit warm enough for that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't think so. It's warm, but not quit warm enough for that.



bikini pics are hawt !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bikini pics are hawt !!



Speaking of bikini's, Have ya'll seen Sports Illistrated this month
I got my froggtoggs on. It's kinda cool down here on the boat dock.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2012)

We fixin` to get real serious wet.


----------



## Self! (Feb 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We fixin` to get real serious wet.




its raining

its a drought

to hot

to cold


California has tougher people living there


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey from the coast. Seen lots of waterfowl. Glad I finally got to meet my brother's condo. I love it down here. Oh, and his golf cart has more cupholders than any truck mentioned on this forum. Pictures to come when I get home.






Sterlo58 said:


> Bikini pics...



X2


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, while hula hoopin !!!


X2



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't think so. It's warm, but not quit warm enough for that.







gobbleinwoods said:


> bikini pics are hawt !!



X2



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of bikini's, Have ya'll seen Sports Illistrated this month
> I got my froggtoggs on. It's kinda cool down here on the boat dock.







Nicodemus said:


> We fixin` to get real serious wet.



Maybe headed toward The Big Pine Tree soon! I got my smoker going up on my screened porch! Big a big ol beef roast slow smoking!

Gonna eat pretty good later!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Otis said:


> its raining
> 
> its a drought
> 
> ...



Prove it...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2012)

Otis said:


> its raining
> 
> its a drought
> 
> ...





You won`t ever hear me complain about it bein` too cold. And before you go to hollerin`, I`ve been in below zero temps myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send some down here to the BIG hole in the ground !!!







gobbleinwoods said:


> bikini pics are hawt !!



Depends on who's wearin it 



Otis said:


> its raining
> 
> its a drought
> 
> ...







Altamaha Stalker said:


> X2
> 
> X2
> 
> ...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Depends on who's wearin it



 Whats up Jeff? Been real un-busy here today! I went fishing with the ultralight and caught 6 bass and 4 bluegills on a small grub and 3 bass on a teeny torpedo topwater! Had several strike at and miss the topwater- they aren't quite ready for it yet... Fun time for sure though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Whats up Jeff? Been real un-busy here today! I went fishing with the ultralight and caught 6 bass and 4 bluegills on a small grub and 3 bass on a teeny torpedo topwater! Had several strike at and miss the topwater- they aren't quite ready for it yet... Fun time for sure though!



Dang...sounds like a good day for chure!! 

Took Jag to his bi-monthly bowling, came home, rain started soon after, took a nap, woke up with a crick in my neck 

I reckon I'll have to remedy that


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...sounds like a good day for chure!!
> 
> Took Jag to his bi-monthly bowling, came home, rain started soon after, took a nap, woke up with a crick in my neck
> 
> I reckon I'll have to remedy that



Hankus may still have some of the Old Crow Reserve left!

It'll cure what ails ya!

I tried to take a nap today, but failed miserably! Went for a walk in the woods behind my house instead. Should be able to trap some crawfish in the creek back there before long then it will be mudbug eating time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2012)

Slip and slide time on these haul roads !!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip and slide time on these haul roads !!



I bet! Kaolin is slicker than a lawyer with a found $20 bill!

Be careful Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I bet! Kaolin is slicker than a lawyer with a found $20 bill!
> 
> Be careful Quack!






Red clay ain't got nuttin on some wet chalk !!!!    Not gonna risk getting stuck, I'm the only one out here and I don't plan on walking tonight !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

Kickin in here tonight!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Red clay ain't got nuttin on some wet chalk !!!!    Not gonna risk getting stuck, I'm the only one out here and I don't plan on walking tonight !!



Call The Big Pine Tree iffin ya get stuck... I will send you some good mojo! If it rains hard enough, Sea Tow may can come get you.....



Jeff C. said:


> Kickin in here tonight!!!



Whoooooooootttttyyyyy Hooooooo! Bud Shootout is gonna start soon. It is the official start to Spring to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Evening, peoples!
Just left Cracker Barrel after a good visit with Bugsy and Fishbait. Went up to Barrow's Guns in butler and bought a few essentials. That means stuff i really needed. Okay, wanted. Came home and stratergized on turkey and hogs, and now they are headed home in a driving downpour. There are worse ways to spend a day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Call The Big Pine Tree iffin ya get stuck... I will send you some good mojo! If it rains hard enough, Sea Tow may can come get you.....
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooooooootttttyyyyy Hooooooo! Bud Shootout is gonna start soon. It is the official start to Spring to me.



Hmmm....forgot about that!! May give it a look see


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, peoples!
> Just left Cracker Barrel after a good visit with Bugsy and Fishbait. Went up to Barrow's Guns in butler and bought a few essentials. That means stuff i really needed. Okay, wanted. Came home and stratergized on turkey and hogs, and now they are headed home in a driving downpour. There are worse ways to spend a day.



No doubt about that! hope they get home safe! Got a slow steady rain here at The Big Pine Tree. Good ol soaking in rain!



Jeff C. said:


> Hmmm....forgot about that!! May give it a look see



 I don't like NASCAR like I used to, but the shootout, and the 500 sure get watched around here... First sign of Spring! Pitchers and catchers report this weekend too! Go Braves!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hard rain here right now and the weather radio just went off. Severe t'storm headed this way and radar shows a lot of orange. Bout to get ugly here....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hard rain here right now and the weather radio just went off. Severe t'storm headed this way and radar shows a lot of orange. Bout to get ugly here....



Glad we left when we did. 

Almost home. Thank you for a most awesome day. 

And no, I'm not gonna kick Bait outta the bed so I can cuddle with the 720, that barrel might get a little cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> No doubt about that! hope they get home safe! Got a slow steady rain here at The Big Pine Tree. Good ol soaking in rain!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like NASCAR like I used to, but the shootout, and the 500 sure get watched around here... First sign of Spring! Pitchers and catchers report this weekend too! Go Braves!!!



I hear ya...used to be a big fan, they've bout ruined it for me. I do like the Shootout/500 and maybe 1 or 2 more, that's about it. They absolutely ruined Talladega


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2012)

RAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hard rain here right now and the weather radio just went off. Severe t'storm headed this way and radar shows a lot of orange. Bout to get ugly here....


 Watching that red line too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Watching that red line too!



Gentle, but steady here....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gentle, but steady here....


Just got harder!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Call The Big Pine Tree iffin ya get stuck... I will send you some good mojo! If it rains hard enough, Sea Tow may can come get you.....
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooooooootttttyyyyy Hooooooo! Bud Shootout is gonna start soon. It is the official start to Spring to me.





2 youngsters in a 2x2 Chevy pulling a utility travel buried in the ditch about a mile from my office, company policy won't let me use ANY company vehicle/equipment to pull a non employee out.

Super nice/respectful kids, gave them my # if they needed a ride home, said their uncle was on his way.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Drivelers 

Whats shakin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Just got harder!



diving downpour here and the wind is gusting pretty good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Drivelers
> 
> Whats shakin?



Ain't about too much!!


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2012)

Whoop ... made some bacon corn breaddddd Wit a big glass ah milk.




Howdy folks ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2012)

daughter has hijacked the TV, so i'm off to tie jigs. See ya'll later!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't about too much!!


 Hey Shmoo! How goes it? Hows the fam? 


slip said:


> Whoop ... made some bacon corn breaddddd Wit a big glass ah milk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nom nom nom 

Hey Slip! 


rhbama3 said:


> daughter has hijacked the TV, so i'm off to tie jigs. See ya'll later!



Watch out for the woozies


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Shmoo! How goes it? Hows the fam?
> 
> Nom nom nom
> 
> ...



Doin purty good, thank ya!! How bout your's Shmoo?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin purty good, thank ya!! How bout your's Shmoo?



Good here too! Kids were troopers today, helpin clean the yard, diggin in the dirt, collecting eggs checkin out the new rabbit babies and the chicks in the coop


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya...used to be a big fan, they've bout ruined it for me. I do like the Shootout/500 and maybe 1 or 2 more, that's about it. They absolutely ruined Talladega



It aint the same.... I watch the Daytonas and the Bristols!


Keebs said:


> RAIN!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


> Watching that red line too!



Glad we getting rain! Don't want the red lines!



Jeff C. said:


> Gentle, but steady here....



Same here!



Keebs said:


> Just got harder!



Hang on tight Keebs! Gonna be okay! Let it rain!



Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 youngsters in a 2x2 Chevy pulling a utility travel buried in the ditch about a mile from my office, company policy won't let me use ANY company vehicle/equipment to pull a non employee out.
> 
> Super nice/respectful kids, gave them my # if they needed a ride home, said their uncle was on his way.



Thats ! They should use common sense and let folks help people! Hope they get out and home soon!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Drivelers
> 
> Whats shakin?



I am. I'm shakin like bakin!



rhbama3 said:


> diving downpour here and the wind is gusting pretty good.



It is coming this way... gonna be good sleeping sounds later!



Jeff C. said:


> Ain't about too much!!



No doubt about that!


slip said:


> Whoop ... made some bacon corn breaddddd Wit a big glass ah milk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Slip! Sounds good to me!



rhbama3 said:


> daughter has hijacked the TV, so i'm off to tie jigs. See ya'll later!



 Later, Bama!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 youngsters in a 2x2 Chevy pulling a utility travel buried in the ditch about a mile from my office, company policy won't let me use ANY company vehicle/equipment to pull a non employee out.
> 
> Super nice/respectful kids, gave them my # if they needed a ride home, said their uncle was on his way.


 you're a good man, charlie brown!


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Drivelers
> 
> Whats shakin?


 Hiya Snowysista!


rhbama3 said:


> diving downpour here and the wind is gusting pretty good.


 and headed this way!


slip said:


> Whoop ... made some bacon corn breaddddd Wit a big glass ah milk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT sounds good!
Oy it's coming down!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're a good man, charlie brown!
> 
> Hiya Snowysista!
> 
> ...



MMMMMMKay.. just ignore me.... Don't worry, I will be fine....


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2012)

The joys of having a young lab Walks, every night ... rain sleet or snow, lets go.



 to go ring out my coat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Good here too! Kids were troopers today, helpin clean the yard, diggin in the dirt, collecting eggs checkin out the new rabbit babies and the chicks in the coop




 I bought some fresh brown eggs on the way home from Jag's bowlin, dang them thangs was good 

Miz T made some homemade sour dough cinnamon rolls, scrambled eggs, and bacon for supper 



Keebs said:


> you're a good man, charlie brown!
> 
> Hiya Snowysista!
> 
> ...



OL Unk's a'ight!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> MMMMMMKay.. just ignore me.... Don't worry, I will be fine....



Mm hmmm...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

slip said:


> The joys of having a young lab Walks, every night ... rain sleet or snow, lets go.
> 
> 
> 
> to go ring out my coat.



Plus they chew up your house! A lab pup is a destructive being for sure! They sure are worth it though!



Jeff C. said:


> I bought some fresh brown eggs on the way home from Jag's bowlin, dang them thangs was good
> 
> Miz T made some homemade sour dough cinnamon rolls, scrambled eggs, and bacon for supper
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me! I love some cinnamon rolls! Specially home made!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mm hmmm...



I am offended beyond belief!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> MMMMMMKay.. just ignore me.... Don't worry, I will be fine....





Altamaha Stalker said:


> I am offended beyond belief!!!


 I saw your post AFTER I posted mine, we posted on top of each other S*O*W*W*Y!!!!!!!!! Please forgives me!!!!!! Then I had to go out on da porch & watch the lightening & and count the thunder........ 'bout 25 miles off......... headed your way too!


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Shmoo! How goes it? Hows the fam?
> 
> Nom nom nom
> 
> ...


Hey Snow



Keebs said:


> you're a good man, charlie brown!
> 
> Hiya Snowysista!
> 
> ...


It was good.
Its been raining all day here ... every drop is needed too.


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Plus they chew up your house! A lab pup is a destructive being for sure! They sure are worth it though!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me! I love some cinnamon rolls! Specially home made!



I've been lucky with Flossie, she dont chew anything (cept for my hand if i let her, weird.) but she is always dropping her ball on my feet, she would play fetch 23 hours a day if i let her. Drives me crazy some times but like you said, sure is worth it.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I saw your post AFTER I posted mine, we posted on top of each other S*O*W*W*Y!!!!!!!!! Please forgives me!!!!!! Then I had to go out on da porch & watch the lightening & and count the thunder........ 'bout 25 miles off......... headed your way too!



I forgive you!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 18, 2012)

Howdy winderlikkers!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I forgive you!





Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy winderlikkers!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy winderlikkers!



Howdy Mrs. Plum!



Keebs said:


>


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Frikkin Kyle Bush won the Bud Shootout!

Not too fond of that lil punk....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy Mrs. Plum!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 18, 2012)

Gonna go watch a movie. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go watch a movie. See y'all tomorrow!



See ya later SP!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2012)

8 mo hours to go !!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Take care SP!!!!

Finally getting some good rain at The Big Pine Tree! I have heard thunder twice! Gonna be some good sleeping round here tonite!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Take care SP!!!!
> 
> Finally getting some good rain at The Big Pine Tree! I have heard thunder twice! Gonna be some good sleeping round here tonite!






Here too !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm done


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 18, 2012)

Bout got strandedin the barn after milking the girls tonight.. dang rain


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2012)

still pouring hard rain here and now a tornado warning for the area northeast of Valdosta.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here too !!!


Keep off that owl crap clay and get home safe! 



Jeff C. said:


> I'm done



Later, Jeff! Not too far behind!



SnowHunter said:


> Bout got strandedin the barn after milking the girls tonight.. dang rain



Send some milk to The Big Pine Tree!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 8 mo hours to go !!!


Sounds like it is about time to crank up the loader!!

On another note Tucker, and I went out a little while ago, and tormented a Possum!!........Don't know what Pookie has to fear about them??


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> still pouring hard rain here and now a tornado warning for the area northeast of Valdosta.



It is coming down pretty good here too. I don't like the warnings!!! I live in God's country though... every tornado but one in history I know went to the north of us.. They follow a ridge northwest of us and go northeast then southeast from there! I'm glad I live in a hole!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2012)

well, i'm gonna finish watching "Namath" and call it a night. See ya'll later!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like it is about time to crank up the loader!!
> 
> On another note Tucker, and I went out a little while ago, and tormented a Possum!!........Don't know what Pookie has to fear about them??



Choooooot em!!!

Later folks! Imma to go sleep while listening to the rain!

Have a good nite!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Keep off that owl crap clay and get home safe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't have to get out in "it", but 2 more times tonight !!! 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like it is about time to crank up the loader!!
> 
> On another note Tucker, and I went out a little while ago, and tormented a Possum!!........Don't know what Pookie has to fear about them??




Watching a DVD now, but I can hear the loader warming up !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Choooooot em!!!
> 
> Later folks! Imma to go sleep while listening to the rain!
> 
> Have a good nite!


The rain is sounding good on the tin roof!!........Time to lay my head down, and enjoy what nature is providing!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 18, 2012)

Man, what a day. Been all over the state today it seems like. Time for me to got to bed. Later y'all.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anybody watch Austin city limits tonight?
Steve Martin playin banjo and some good music overall.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mornin folks. Got a cold and can't sleep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Got a cold and can't sleep.





Couple shots of likker ???


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Got a cold and can't sleep.



I hate colds!

Hope you recover quick. Those zinc drops do work, although best when taken right at the beginning.

As best you can take naps. And (not implying anything) take showers more often. It will help you feel better after the fever sweats.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2012)

A late pot of coffee for those who want to wake up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

Mornin...what to do in this slop/sog today??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin...what to do in this slop/sog today??



I was just thinking the same thing. My backyard is a nothing but mud and i imagine the rabbit hunting place is the same. I don't want to tear up his road trying to get around th property.
I reckon its movies and getting my fishing tackle tuned up.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Couple shots of likker ???



Most excellent remedy. Thanks Doc


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. My backyard is a nothing but mud and i imagine the rabbit hunting place is the same. I don't want to tear up his road trying to get around th property.
> I reckon its movies and getting my fishing tackle tuned up.



Thought about cleanin out the garage for about a minute or two.....then remembered I don't have anywhere to put it, that's why it's in there 

Still callin for more rain, but don't see any on the radar in my immediate area.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin...what to do in this slop/sog today??



Why don't ya come up my way and we'll drop my Riverhawk in the Hooch!     Took it on its maiden voyage yesterday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Why don't ya come up my way and we'll drop my Riverhawk in the Hooch!     Took it on its maiden voyage yesterday!



Don't tempt me  Where did ya go with it??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't tempt me  Where did ya go with it??



I put in at the Roswell Park on Azalea Dr and went south down to Sandy Springs (Morgan's Falls Dam).  Then I was going to head north up along Riverside to the rocky area but the weather was chilling down and it was about to rain so I came home.  Was out for about 90 minutes I'd guess.   Breaking in the engine on the 1st tank with a 25:1 mix.   The river was way low so now I don't have a pristine lower unit any more.  Scrubbed the paint off the skeg and the prop.    She's officially used now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I put in at the Roswell Park on Azalea Dr and went south down to Sandy Springs (Morgan's Falls Dam).  Then I was going to head north up along Riverside to the rocky area but the weather was chilling down and it was about to rain so I came home.  Was out for about 90 minutes I'd guess.   Breaking in the engine on the 1st tank with a 25:1 mix.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 19, 2012)

back in a few...gonna head over to the Corral for some breakfast.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Mornin' Drivelers. Rainy and yucky here. Gonna stay inside and try to be as lazy as possible....


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Drivelers. Rainy and yucky here. Gonna stay inside and try to be as lazy as possible....



Sounds like a great plan Cort!   I'm headed to Bass Pro to buy a boat cover, then an early movie (Safe House), and top it all off with a haircut and shave.  Then for later today...lots of liquid libation!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Drivelers. Rainy and yucky here. Gonna stay inside and try to be as lazy as possible....




Mornin Plum....same here, but at the same time chompin at the bit to get out. Steady drizzle here though.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Sounds like a great plan Cort!   I'm headed to Bass Pro to buy a boat cover, then an early movie (Safe House), and top it all off with a haircut and shave.  Then for later today...lots of liquid libation!



Good luck! I bet there will be TONS of people at BPS today! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Plum....same here, but at the same time chompin at the bit to get out. Steady drizzle here though.



Yep, I want to get out and start walkin' again. I was steadily losing a pound or two a week that way. Been, uh, slack about it. But it's raining pretty good here. If I had a raincoat or something I might go for it. Without one though, well, I can't take anything if I come down with a cold...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good luck! I bet there will be TONS of people at BPS today!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I want to get out and start walkin' again. I was steadily losing a pound or two a week that way. Been, uh, slack about it. But it's raining pretty good here. If I had a raincoat or something I might go for it. Without one though, well, I can't take anything if I come down with a cold...



I hear ya....don't need a stinkin cold!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya....don't need a stinkin cold!!



Nope. They're bad enough, but especially worse if you can't take meds. As much as I'm enjoying NOT spending $$$ on formula, I'll be glad to have a little freedom back when we're done nursing...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2012)

Squirrels to kill and specks to catch, but I don`t want to git wet doin` either one. Soon as this weather clears out, my reclusive nature is gonna take over...


----------



## david w. (Feb 19, 2012)

Headed to work.Y'all take it easy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Squirrels to kill and specks to catch, but I don`t want to git wet doin` either one. Soon as this weather clears out, my reclusive nature is gonna take over...



Light enough here that I wouldn't mind bein in the woods, in a boat, not so much. Then again, if I was catchin, I prolly wouldn't care one way or another  

Nic, are you referrin to Crappie as specks?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Squirrels to kill and specks to catch, but I don`t want to git wet doin` either one. Soon as this weather clears out, my reclusive nature is gonna take over...


squirrels are gonna hunker down in this wind and fish are still trying to get over the flood yesterday. Not a good day for fur or fins...


Jeff C. said:


> Light enough here that I wouldn't mind bein in the woods, in a boat, not so much. Then again, if I was catchin, I prolly wouldn't care one way or another
> 
> Nic, are you referrin to Crappie as specks?



Yes, it's one of the little quirky things about south georgia and Florida. They call them specks here. Confused me too when i moved here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> squirrels are gonna hunker down in this wind and fish are still trying to get over the flood yesterday. Not a good day for fur or fins...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's one of the little quirky things about south georgia and Florida. They call them specks here. Confused me too when i moved here.



Thought I'd heard that before. When I hear specks, I think of speckled trout. What I wouldn't give to be chasin them in a few more weeks. 

10-4 on the squirrels hunkered down, no wind here, but I haven't seen the first one today around all these Pecan trees like I usually do.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

I got nothin........


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got nothin........



Well then ya got what ya started with


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got nothin........



"Drunk? I'm not drunk. I'm just talkin' in cursive."

I chuckled and thought of you when I saw that....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got nothin........





Hankus said:


> Well then ya got what ya started with





Sugar Plum said:


> "Drunk? I'm not drunk. I'm just talkin' in cursive."
> 
> I chuckled and thought of you when I saw that....



Good thing you showed up. He had just stated talking to himself again. It usually starts out nice enough but then hankus starts picking at hankus and the next thing you know a mod has to step in and break it up. 
 I need to be doing something productive but instead i'm sitting here watching an animated movie.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good thing you showed up. He had just stated talking to himself again. It usually starts out nice enough but then hankus starts picking at hankus and the next thing you know a mod has to step in and break it up.
> I need to be doing something productive but instead i'm sitting here watching an animated movie.



I've seen his arguments with himself...they're odd.

I'm playing (getting frustrated with, really) Angry Birds on the Roku. I hate this game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I've seen his arguments with himself...they're odd.
> 
> I'm playing (getting frustrated with, really) Angry Birds on the Roku. I hate this game.



Heard of it, never played it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Heard of it, never played it.



It's annoying. I keep playing because I'm sure I'll be able to just pass this level and turn it off...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hows things going today


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

This also reminded me of Hankus:


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's annoying. I keep playing because I'm sure I'll be able to just pass this level and turn it off...



But then what? If you're annoyed at the difficulty of this level and win, then the next level will be even harder and more frustrating. Face it, you are doomed to failure.
That's why i only play video games that have a "God Mode."


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Hows things going today



Pretty good so far. Sleepy. Had to make some more coffee. How's your day?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 19, 2012)

About the same way


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pretty good so far. Sleepy. Had to make some more coffee. How's your day?



that coffee sounds like a most excellent idea.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

qball594 said:


> About the same way



It's a lazy, rainy Sunday 



rhbama3 said:


> that coffee sounds like a most excellent idea.



Sure hits the spot! 

Gonna go do some stuff in the kitchen. Think I'll make some brownies now...see y'all in a bit!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well the rain has cleared out of here for a couple hrs now, but the wind is picking up. But you are right it is a lazy day


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Well the rain has cleared out of here for a couple hrs now, but the wind is picking up. But you are right it is a lazy day



winds been gusting here most of the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

Did someone say "brownies" ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Did someone say "brownies" ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2012)

brownies....?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Did someone say "brownies" ?





Sugar Plum said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> brownies....?



I don't see nuttin' bout brownies, but i'd like one or six. 

Thinking a rabbit hunt tomorrow afternoon is in order. 
Just finished organizing all my tackle for next weekends fishing trip to Bama. Leaving thursday, coming home Sunday. Please have your emergency weather plans already in place.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2012)

Brownies.. hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Brownies.. hmmmmmmmm



My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

Man what a mess out here in the mines !!!   Barely got out this morning, almost didn't make it in tonight.


11 mo hours to go !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what a mess out here in the mines !!!   Barely got out this morning, almost didn't make it in tonight.
> 
> 
> 11 mo hours to go !!!



A whole new meaning to slick huh??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

QUOTE=SnowHunter;6741211]Brownies.. hmmmmmmmm [/QUOTE]



Jeff C. said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what a mess out here in the mines !!!   Barely got out this morning, almost didn't make it in tonight.
> 
> 
> 11 mo hours to go !!!



You oughta run home and load up the 4-wheeler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A whole new meaning to slick huh??






Takes the phrase "driving by the seat of your pants" to a whole 'nother level .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> QUOTE=SnowHunter;6741211]Brownies.. hmmmmmmmm







You oughta run home and load up the 4-wheeler. [/QUOTE]




I'd rather have the Jeep !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Takes the phrase "driving by the seat of your pants" to a whole 'nother level .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> But then what? If you're annoyed at the difficulty of this level and win, then the next level will be even harder and more frustrating. Face it, you are doomed to failure.
> That's why i only play video games that have a "God Mode."



Yep, that's why, half an hour after I said I was going to make brownies, I was STILL playin' the stupid game 



Nicodemus said:


> brownies....?



I never got around to makin' 'em. Was too busy, uh, doin' other important stuff. 



rhbama3 said:


> I don't see nuttin' bout brownies, but i'd like one or six.



They don't last long around here. So I always slice them up and put 'em on a plate, AFTER I've hidden at least 2 for me 

Hope we get some sleep tonight. Rex has been crankier than usual today. I didn't help any when I went to put baby Orajel on his gums and stuck them with my fingernail instead 

Got to run a cookie booth tomorrow so Hayley's troop can sell some more cookies. That should be interesting....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

Watching "Great Migrations"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Watching "Great Migrations"



Watching Rugrats


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Watching Rugrats



LM.....uh.....LOL!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> LM.....uh.....LOL!!


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2012)

Watching ax men ... new one on in a few mins.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

So, I never got around to making brownies....but I _did_ make a chocolate creme pie


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2012)

Full Metal Jousting in an hour, 1st episode was good 

I think I'm gonna go get a shower, put on some jammies  and rare back in the recliner for some TV.


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> So, I never got around to making brownies....but I _did_ make a chocolate creme pie


Oh snap


Jeff C. said:


> Full Metal Jousting in an hour, 1st episode was good
> 
> I think I'm gonna go get a shower, put on some jammies  and rare back in the recliner for some TV.



Sounds like a plan ... Take care Jeff


----------



## david w. (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> So, I never got around to making brownies....but I _did_ make a chocolate creme pie



 Brownies are better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

looks like i picked the wrong day to organize my study/mancave. the pile keeps growing instead of shrinking....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> "Drunk? I'm not drunk. I'm just talkin' in cursive."
> 
> I chuckled and thought of you when I saw that....



I like that 



rhbama3 said:


> Good thing you showed up. He had just stated talking to himself again. It usually starts out nice enough but then hankus starts picking at hankus and the next thing you know a mod has to step in and break it up.



You outta the behind the scenes reel 



Sugar Plum said:


> I've seen his arguments with himself...they're odd.



Yeah 



Sugar Plum said:


> This also reminded me of Hankus:



Whaaaaaaaa  (drinkin stones today since qualifyin was startin )




I posted in the cafe


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What it taste like?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> chocolate creme pie





oh...?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2012)

Hank! How them crows taste? I`d be willin` to give em a try.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

slip said:


> What it taste like?



Like crow 






Its a dark meat so it is not a light meat flavor, I've been told its similar to duck. Jus tastes like crow to me so I cain really help ya......


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hank! How them crows taste? I`d be willin` to give em a try.



Ever ate a spotted owl  Kinda like that an a seal crossed 






I dunno really. Been eatin em so long that I really dont compare em. Theyre good to me, just a different flavor of meat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ever ate a spotted owl  Kinda like that an a seal crossed
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They looked similar to wood ducks in that first picture.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

david w. said:


> Brownies are better.







Hankus said:


> I like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought you'd like those...guess I'd better go check the cafe...



Nicodemus said:


> oh...?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They looked similar to wood ducks in that first picture.



The texture is very similar to duck. Cleaned some with pigeons one time........couldnt tell which was which til ya bit em  Swear they looked the same in the bowl


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Like crow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dangit man. Now i gotta go kill one and try it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Dangit man. Now i gotta go kill one and try it.





Bring some to the Rondyvoo next year and we`ll cook em up.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Dangit man. Now i gotta go kill one and try it.



Careful or you'll end up with 300+ in calls like I got 



Nicodemus said:


> Bring some to the Rondyvoo next year and we`ll cook em up.



I ain sure I'll have any by that time. They get ate up pretty quick round here


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2012)

Brownies made and consumed 

Hows yall doin?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Brownies made and consumed
> 
> Hows yall doin?



Digestin my crow an sippin a 'stone


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring some to the Rondyvoo next year and we`ll cook em up.



Plan on it









And ill try really hard not to forget


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hank! How them crows taste? I`d be willin` to give em a try.





Nic, you ever ate a ring neck duck ???  'Bout the same.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring some to the Rondyvoo next year and we`ll cook em up.






Marinate, wrap 'em in bacon, skewer and grill !!  Fried's hard to beat !!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

oh lawd even Unk et crow


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone wanna come buy some cookies tomorrow?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> oh lawd even Unk et crow


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic, you ever ate a ring neck duck ???  'Bout the same.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Marinate, wrap 'em in bacon, skewer and grill !!  Fried's hard to beat !!!





Yep! I can eat bacon on ice cream!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> oh lawd even Unk et crow





Used to LOVE hunting 'em, at the end of the season we'd have a big crow cookin, we'd pan fry some, deep fry some, and grill some !!! 




Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone wanna come buy some cookies tomorrow?





When do ya'll need your $$$ ???  Does a donation count the same as buying cookies ??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Used to LOVE hunting 'em, at the end of the season we'd have a big crow cookin, we'd pan fry some, deep fry some, and grill some !!!



Man I LOVE it, but I just dont have the places I used to. Well that an they get real smart if you hunt them in a particular place more than bout once a year. We altered a flight path in Dodge county back fore I could drive. I still ain sure crows will cross that hill  The gear I got an tote is gettin rediculus though


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When do ya'll need your $$$ ???  Does a donation count the same as buying cookies ??



Sales are completely over in March. And who the heck doesn't want cookies??? ``

In all seriousness, the Troop does accept donations. They go towards the girl's account, for activities and other things.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Man I LOVE it, but I just dont have the places I used to. Well that an they get real smart if you hunt them in a particular place more than bout once a year. We altered a flight path in Dodge county back fore I could drive. I still ain sure crows will cross that hill  The gear I got an tote is gettin rediculus though





Had a good friend that had a couple thousand acres of pecan groves that we used to slaughter 'em in, but he died, so don't really have any good place to go either.

It's amazing how much $$$ you can spend on ANY type of hunting/fishing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sales are completely over in March. And who the heck doesn't want cookies??? ``
> 
> In all seriousness, the Troop does accept donations. They go towards the girl's account, for activities and other things.





I "want" them, but I don't "need" them . . .  


If we ever get together on the deer meat I'll bring you a check.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

I see i'm late to the party....
Crow- very good, no matter how cooked
Ringneck- okay, but hard to clean and then i like to boil them first with the cajun trinity to kill the taste
Spotted owl- kinda tough, but taste better than hawk
Baby seal- kinda like piglet but greasier
Pigeon- love 'em!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a good friend that had a couple thousand acres of pecan groves that we used to slaughter 'em in, but he died, so don't really have any good place to go either.
> 
> It's amazing how much $$$ you can spend on ANY type of hunting/fishing.



Have never had the oppurtunity to do the pecan thing. We usually just get in pine thickets or something of the sort near a hot field or fly way. Mouth calls early, then fire up the lectronic an let er rip 


Was lookin at the redo an fix to be made to my fishin gear today an I need a third job


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I "want" them, but I don't "need" them . . .
> 
> 
> If we ever get together on the deer meat I'll bring you a check.



I know what you mean. Rob always buys some to support her, but we don't need them at all. I asked him why he didn't just give them some cash, but he just laughed...if you really want to make a donation, I'll find out who to make the check out to. They usually prefer cash for things like that, easier to work with, but I'm sure the leader can figger it out.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I see i'm late to the party....
> Crow- very good, no matter how cooked
> Ringneck- okay, but hard to clean and then i like to boil them first with the cajun trinity to kill the taste
> Spotted owl- kinda tough, but taste better than hawk
> ...



Better late than never  an looks as if the coona.....jun (who prolly has a secret recipe fer it all) is gonna miss the whole fandango


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I know what you mean. Rob always buys some to support her, but we don't need them at all. I asked him why he didn't just give them some cash, but he just laughed...if you really want to make a donation, I'll find out who to make the check out to. They usually prefer cash for things like that, easier to work with, but I'm sure the leader can figger it out.





Cash will work !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

Grrrrrrrr.


I'm having mouse problems again.  I have to whack my mouse on the desk to make it move.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2012)

If a wackin wont fix it.................its really broke 










Night


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Marinate, wrap 'em in bacon, skewer and grill !!  Fried's hard to beat !!!



I prefer my crow OLD!  We did shoot a few pigeons for the dogs this afternoon.  If I'd a knowed I could have saved 'em an let Robert cook 'em up next time he comes up to visit!


----------



## Self! (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> I'm having mouse problems again.  I have to whack my mouse on the desk to make it move.





I erased 3 different comments on this one. I give it a 8/10 for banning material and thread killer.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cash will work !!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> I'm having mouse problems again.  I have to whack my mouse on the desk to make it move.




Ummmm, nevermind!



Hankus said:


> If a wackin wont fix it.................its really broke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lawd.....self moderating.....self moderating......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> I'm having mouse problems again.  I have to whack my mouse on the desk to make it move.



turn the mouse over and unscrew the cover. Clean the rubber ball and see if theres any lint or gunk in the trackway. If its a digital or light powered mouse, this won't work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> turn the mouse over and unscrew the cover. Clean the rubber ball and see if theres any lint or gunk in the trackway. If its a digital or light powered mouse, this won't work.





It's got a red light up under it ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's got a red light up under it ???



okay then, well keep slamming it on the desk.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's got a red light up under it ???



Hmmmmm.....mouse has no ball. Yer just gonna have to keep whackin' it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay then, well keep slamming it on the desk. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll have to send a work order in for a new mouse.
> 
> It's interferring with my Woody posting.



Can't have a faulty mouse messin' with your Woody's!


----------



## Self! (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> turn the mouse over and unscrew the cover. Clean the rubber ball and see if theres any lint or gunk in the trackway. If its a digital or light powered mouse, this won't work.




It must be one of them nights. I give this one a 9/10 cause I ain't even gonna go there with Quack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Otis said:


> It must be one of them nights. I give this one a 9/10 cause I ain't even gonna go there with Quack.



I'm just trying to help......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just trying to help......





Thanks Pookie !! 


Tired of foolin wit this ole mouse, think I'm gonna go read a book .


----------



## Self! (Feb 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just trying to help......





I don't need helped getting banded. 

I need to hang out with new members who are a better influence on me. 

Where is Kendal?


----------



## Self! (Feb 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Pookie !!
> 
> 
> Tired of foolin wit this ole mouse, think I'm gonna go read a book .





You got a Georgia grad there to read it to you cause we all know Tech's can't read.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 19, 2012)

Guess I'll call it a night, too. Gotta get some rest for the cookie sale tomorrow....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 20, 2012)

The weekend is GONE and another blue Monday is upon us.

Time to get your rear in gear and get ready to face another day full of challenges.

Where or where is some good coffee this morning???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> The weekend is GONE and another blue Monday is upon us.
> 
> Time to get your rear in gear and get ready to face another day full of challenges.
> 
> Where or where is some good coffee this morning???



Sorry I drank the first pot while writing an article about the wounded warrior hunt this past weekend that hopefully will be published.

So fresh up a newly brewed pot to stir.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 20, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2012)

'Moanin time !!!  1 mo hour to go !!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin time !!!  1 mo hour to go !!!



Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yeah yeah yeah






Idjit in a trash truck got stuck on our haul road last night, he was sideways, taking up the whole road !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit in a trash truck got stuck on our haul road last night, he was sideways, taking up the whole road !!!



That might cost him some real $$$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That might cost him some real $$$$





Thing about our haul road you don't know how bad it is until you round a hard curve, then there's no turning back !


Close to knee high soup .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thing about our haul road you don't know how bad it is until you round a hard curve, then there's no turning back !
> 
> 
> Close to knee high soup .



then you say rut row.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 20, 2012)

I hate haul roads  

So Unk was the delay napaliscious


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry I drank the first pot while writing an article about the wounded warrior hunt this past weekend that hopefully will be published.
> 
> So fresh up a newly brewed pot to stir.



Gobblin, I knew there was a good reason for you not be to be sitting there waiting for me to drink some of your coffee this morning.....and a good reason, it was too!!  Obviously a worthwhile project and I hope that you do get it published as well.

As for me, I have been crow hunting, crow cooking, and crow eating with Hankus, Quack, and Rbama this morning.  I have also been riding with Quack this morning in that place that he works (which has changed their name since Saturday morning to "Owl Poop" Mine.) since it is somewhat slick.  I am betting that Quack is gonna have a real good time trying to drive through those slick roads in the mine just to get home this morning.  He might make it out by noon or so.  He might need a D-9 for assistance.  I forgot, I have been eating some of those girl scout cookies while I have been catching up on the happenings over the weekend too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> then you say rut row.




Yup, or play ditch dodge . . .




Hankus said:


> I hate haul roads
> 
> So Unk was the delay napaliscious






Naw, I finally got turned around and had to make a 15 mile turn around and come in the back way.  Think I'm going out the same way.  Dood REALLY tore the road up.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 20, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I knew there was a good reason for you not be to be sitting there waiting for me to drink some of your coffee this morning.....and a good reason, it was too!!  Obviously a worthwhile project and I hope that you do get it published as well.
> 
> As for me, I have been crow hunting, crow cooking, and crow eating with Hankus, Quack, and Rbama this morning.  I have also been riding with Quack this morning in that place that he works (which has changed their name since Saturday morning to "Owl Poop" Mine.) since it is somewhat slick.  I am betting that Quack is gonna have a real good time trying to drive through those slick roads in the mine just to get home this morning.  He might make it out by noon or so.  He might need a D-9 for assistance.  I forgot, I have been eating some of those girl scout cookies while I have been catching up on the happenings over the weekend too.



Dang you been busy 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup, or play ditch dodge . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suspect so  Rekon the Beast woulda went right through


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Mushy Monday everybody!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup, or play ditch dodge . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    self moderate...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I knew there was a good reason for you not be to be sitting there waiting for me to drink some of your coffee this morning.....and a good reason, it was too!!  Obviously a worthwhile project and I hope that you do get it published as well.
> 
> As for me, I have been crow hunting, crow cooking, and crow eating with Hankus, Quack, and Rbama this morning.  I have also been riding with Quack this morning in that place that he works (which has changed their name since Saturday morning to "Owl Poop" Mine.) since it is somewhat slick.  I am betting that Quack is gonna have a real good time trying to drive through those slick roads in the mine just to get home this morning.  He might make it out by noon or so.  He might need a D-9 for assistance.  I forgot, I have been eating some of those girl scout cookies while I have been catching up on the happenings over the weekend too.



yeah EE here are this year's hunters


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeah EE here are this year's hunters




That's some fine lookin kills....good luck on the article gobblein 

Mornin folks!!

Missed out on all the Crow killin/feastin, ain't never cooked any, but if we did it taste like everything else....Hot and Saucy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's some fine lookin kills....good luck on the article gobblein
> 
> Mornin folks!!
> 
> Missed out on all the Crow killin/feastin, ain't never cooked any, but if we did it taste like everything else....Hot and Saucy





Mmmmmmmmmmm, just like Mz Teri . . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm, just like Mz Teri . . . .







Want to, but can't say it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Want to, but can't say it!!!


 Don't you dare!

Hiya Folks!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

Mornin'! Just a quick fly by before running out to sell cookies. How y'all is?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin'! Just a quick fly by before running out to sell cookies. How y'all is?


Bundle up!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2012)

Regards, folks, ya`ll have a good day-week...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't you dare!
> 
> Hiya Folks!




Quite a few erasures already.....the possibilities for this particular dish are dang near endless  


 HI....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin'! Just a quick fly by before running out to sell cookies. How y'all is?



Mernin Plum....have a good sale day!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Regards, folks, ya`ll have a good day-week...



Backatcha Nic!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Bundle up!



Sure the hope the other kids are dressed warm enough! 3 hours is a long time to stand outside in the cold...



Nicodemus said:


> Regards, folks, ya`ll have a good day-week...



You too Nick!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Plum....have a good sale day!!



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey folks! Happy Monday!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Mornin Yall!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, deer sausage and mustard for breakfast


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!
Just coffee here. Waiting on the insurance adjuster and roofing company guy to get here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodnight/morning friends, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey folks! Happy Monday!





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!





mudracing101 said:


> Morning, deer sausage and mustard for breakfast





rhbama3 said:


> Morning!
> Just coffee here. Waiting on the insurance adjuster and roofing company guy to get here.



Mernin boyz and galz!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodnight/morning friends, gotta crash . . .



See ya...Hoss!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sure the hope the other kids are dressed warm enough! 3 hours is a long time to stand outside in the cold...


Yeah it is!  Good luck with the sales!!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey folks! Happy Monday!


 WHO are YOU???? HAPPY MONDAY??? ARE you........... oh wait, yes, why yes it is, I just got good news, so yeah, it is!


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!


 Heeellllooooo Snowbabesista!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, deer sausage and mustard for breakfast


 'bout time you got here!


rhbama3 said:


> Morning!
> Just coffee here. Waiting on the insurance adjuster and roofing company guy to get here.


 It got that rough over your way???


Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodnight/morning friends, gotta crash . . .


 sweet dreams.................


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning!
> Just coffee here. Waiting on the insurance adjuster and roofing company guy to get here.


 

Mornin Wingman! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodnight/morning friends, gotta crash . . .


Night Quacker 


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin boyz and galz!!
> 
> 
> 
> See ya...Hoss!!!


Mernin Shmoo 



Keebs said:


> Yeah it is!  Good luck with the sales!!
> 
> WHO are YOU???? HAPPY MONDAY??? ARE you........... oh wait, yes, why yes it is, I just got good news, so yeah, it is!
> 
> ...


Mornin Keebs


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 20, 2012)

Mornin folks 

Spent the weekend nursing a stupid cold. Just got through bragging about how long it had been since I've had one. 

Sudafed - Check
Ibuprophen - check

I think I'll make it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey to the Keebs and Snowy!
No, 3 weeks ago when the hailstorm came thru, i lost a lot of roofing material( granules or whatever you call it). My neighborhood has roofs being replaced all over the place. The company i want to use is so busy it took this long for them to get here.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Spent the weekend nursing a stupid cold. Just got through bragging about how long it had been since I've had one.
> 
> ...


 Feel better soon!



rhbama3 said:


> Hey to the Keebs and Snowy!
> No, 3 weeks ago when the hailstorm came thru, i lost a lot of roofing material( granules or whatever you call it). My neighborhood has roofs being replaced all over the place. The company i want to use is so busy it took this long for them to get here.


 That wind was Rough there for a while this weekend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2012)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks!


 Hey BOG!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey BOG!



what up Keebs, how was your weekend?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Spent the weekend nursing a stupid cold. Just got through bragging about how long it had been since I've had one.
> 
> ...


Brew a tea w/lemon, honey onion and ginger root. That'll have ya feelin better in no time 



rhbama3 said:


> Hey to the Keebs and Snowy!
> No, 3 weeks ago when the hailstorm came thru, i lost a lot of roofing material( granules or whatever you call it). My neighborhood has roofs being replaced all over the place. The company i want to use is so busy it took this long for them to get here.


Hopefully they getcha taken care of! Nuttin worse then a drip drip drip in the house 



blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks!


Mornin B! 




I told the kids we'd bake a cake today, now I gotta find an easy one, since I've never been able to get cake perfected  Hopefully I have cocoa powder somewhere around here


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what up Keebs, how was your weekend?


 Can't complain, got some much needed stuff re-arranged & even threw some stuff away! (I finally figured out I do NOT have to have pretty baskets all over the place! )


SnowHunter said:


> Brew a tea w/lemon, honey onion and ginger root. That'll have ya feelin better in no time
> 
> Hopefully they getcha taken care of! Nuttin worse then a drip drip drip in the house
> Mornin B!
> I told the kids we'd bake a cake today, now I gotta find an easy one, since I've never been able to get cake perfected  Hopefully I have cocoa powder somewhere around here


I'll have to write that one down too, Snow, but don't forget the onion one you shared last year, it worked too!
You can't go wrong with a chocolate pound cake!  Wish I had my Granma Griffin's recipe with me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Wingman!
> 
> 
> Night Quacker
> ...



 Backatcha Shmoo!!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Spent the weekend nursing a stupid cold. Just got through bragging about how long it had been since I've had one.
> 
> ...



 Knock on wood!!!



blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks!



Sup Blood!! J'eet yet??


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

What's for lunch? I'm hungry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Just some used cabbage, sketti noodle, left-over already fried bacon, veggie remnants, stuff with sauce


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's for lunch? I'm hungry!


 I left my leftover plate in the fridge at home............ guess it'll be a micro meal.............


Jeff C. said:


> Just some _*used cabbage*_, sketti noodle, left-over already fried bacon, veggie remnants, stuff with sauce


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just some used cabbage, sketti noodle, left-over already fried bacon, veggie remnants, stuff with sauce



I thought you sent the rest of it to The Big Pine Tree...



Keebs said:


> I left my leftover plate in the fridge at home............ guess it'll be a micro meal.............



I hate it when I do that!    I think it is gonna be hotdogs with some kraut for me!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't taste nuthin with this cold so I might as well eat sumpin I don't normally like.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I can't taste nuthin with this cold so I might as well eat sumpin I don't normally like.



That is some miserable stuff! Hope that crud gets gone!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I thought you sent the rest of it to The Big Pine Tree...
> I hate it when I do that!    I think it is gonna be hotdogs with some kraut for me!


 Hhhhmmm, I wonder if we have any buns left from the concession stand........... might be better than a micromeal......... just no "fixin's" to go on it............


Sterlo58 said:


> I can't taste nuthin with this cold so I might as well eat sumpin I don't normally like.


 You need some homemade cheekun soup!  Wish I were closer, you'd have a boiler full!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I thought you sent the rest of it to The Big Pine Tree...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when I do that!    I think it is gonna be hotdogs with some kraut for me!



Didn't figger anyone would want any of that scrap 



Sterlo58 said:


> I can't taste nuthin with this cold so I might as well eat sumpin I don't normally like.



 Sorry bro..not laughin atcha!! That was purty funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, I wonder if we have any buns left from the concession stand........... might be better than a micromeal......... just no "fixin's" to go on it............
> 
> You need some homemade cheekun soup!  Wish I were closer, you'd have a boiler full!



What about all those mustard packets in your second drawer

Wendy's today


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What about all those mustard packets in your second drawer
> 
> Wendy's today


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What about all those mustard packets in your second drawer
> 
> Wendy's today


 I'm TELLIN!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

3 dawgs with kraut and some Cheetos!

I need a ! I had a cramp in my hamstring while I was at lunch! Guess I will be going to the grocery store after work..

Maybe make some  pudding!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm ain't TELLIN!!!!!! I love mustard too


----------



## david w. (Feb 20, 2012)

salmon patties with syrup today.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> 3 dawgs with kraut and some Cheetos!
> 
> I need a ! I had a cramp in my hamstring while I was at lunch! Guess I will be going to the grocery store after work..
> 
> Maybe make some  pudding!


You got a recipe for that pudding?


Jeff C. said:


> <--- closet SYRUP lover!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

david w. said:


> salmon patties with syrup today.


  you seen the price increase on that stuff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You got a recipe for that pudding?
> 
> My favorite is Mustard  I have to admit


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2012)

is it friday yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> is it friday yet?



Nope it is a forced Saturday all week for me.  Work place shut down for a week but I should get some things done around here.  Been running the chain saw and piling debris on the two fires since 8:30 this AM.   

Stopped for a meat loaf sammich with KETCHUP.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> is it friday yet?



Wishful thinking.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You got a recipe for that pudding?



Easy to make!!! Put a layer of Nilla wafers in the bottom of a casserole dish.. Put a layer of sliced nanners, a layer of vanilla Jello pudding, a layer of nanner, a layer of pudding, Nilla wafers on top. Good and easy! My son can almost eat his body weight in it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope it is a forced Saturday all week for me.  Work place shut down for a week but I should get some things done around here.  Been running the chain saw and piling debris on the two fires since 8:30 this AM.
> 
> Stopped for a meat loaf sammich with KETCHUP.


thats awesome! mail me a samich


boneboy96 said:


> Wishful thinking.



hey it was worth askin wasnt it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope it is a forced Saturday all week for me.  Work place shut down for a week but I should get some things done around here.  Been running the chain saw and piling debris on the two fires since 8:30 this AM.
> 
> Stopped for a meat loaf sammich with KETCHUP.



I've got a big'un to burn!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2012)

david w. said:


> salmon patties with syrup today.





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 


blood on the ground said:


> is it friday yet?


 Nope!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope it is a forced Saturday all week for me.  Work place shut down for a week but I should get some things done around here.  Been running the chain saw and piling debris on the two fires since 8:30 this AM.
> 
> Stopped for a meat loaf sammich with KETCHUP.





boneboy96 said:


> Wishful thinking.





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Easy to make!!! Put a layer of Nilla wafers in the bottom of a casserole dish.. Put a layer of sliced nanners, a layer of vanilla Jello pudding, a layer of nanner, a layer of pudding, Nilla wafers on top. Good and easy! My son can almost eat his body weight in it!





Jeff C. said:


> I've got a big'un to burn!!





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I can't taste nuthin with this cold so I might as well eat sumpin I don't normally like.





Boogerzzzzzzzzzz????



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Easy to make!!! Put a layer of Nilla wafers in the bottom of a casserole dish.. Put a layer of sliced nanners, a layer of vanilla Jello pudding, a layer of nanner, a layer of pudding, Nilla wafers on top. Good and easy! My son can almost eat his body weight in it![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Are you tryin to kill 'em ????  Might as well throw a gob of peanut butter on top...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boogerzzzzzzzzzz????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

So I was making some chocolate frosting for the cake.. and I think I ended up making chocolate mousse instead


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> So I was making some chocolate frosting for the cake.. and I think I ended up making chocolate mousse instead


 Still sounds good.............. it's chocolate, ya can't go wrong!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> So I was making some chocolate frosting for the cake.. and I think I ended up making chocolate mousse instead



Send it to me... I will let you know how it turned out...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Still sounds good.............. it's chocolate, ya can't go wrong!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Send it to me... I will let you know how it turned out...



Now the question... can I duplicate it for making actual mousse? 

It was supposed to be buttercream frosting... not enough butter, too much fresh cream...

I need a bigger kitchen


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Now the question... can I duplicate it for making actual mousse?
> 
> It was supposed to be buttercream frosting... not enough butter, too much fresh cream...
> 
> I need a bigger kitchen


Time to remodel!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looky looky at the time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Looky looky at the time


 Thank HEAVENS!!!!! I didn't think you'd EVER get here!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

72 hours till crappiefest 2012 starts.....
I am so ready to sling some jigs at docklights!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Lawd....what a nap!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

Howdy y'all. Had our cookie sale. It was fun. Not as busy as I'd hoped for, but it was a weekday. We'll do MUCH better next weekend!

On a somber note, I just found out that BOTH my younger sisters are messing with some pretty hardcore drugs. And neither one of them see it as a problem. One of them has a young child. I felt bad for him before I found this out. Now my heart just hurts for him.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 72 hours till crappiefest 2012 starts.....
> I am so ready to sling some jigs at docklights!



Go whack em! Saw on the strange town name thread you are going to Lake Jordan. Back when I was doing bass tourneys I wanted to take a month off and fish the whole Coosa chain...



Jeff C. said:


> Lawd....what a nap!!



No fair!!!!!! I kept trying to take a nap today, but work kept getting in the way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all. Had our cookie sale. It was fun. Not as busy as I'd hoped for, but it was a weekday. We'll do MUCH better next weekend!
> 
> On a somber note, I just found out that BOTH my younger sisters are messing with some pretty hardcore drugs. And neither one of them see it as a problem. One of them has a young child. I felt bad for him before I found this out. Now my heart just hurts for him.



Sorry to hear that....especially with a child!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I am about to go to war on the feral cats around here!

I found a small pile of feathers in the yard today. 3rd pile in 2 weeks. Back when I was a mean little boy, I used to shoot songbirds with my bb gun. Now I maintain 5 bird feeders and a big birdbath at my house. Dang strays are killing them... I guess I have created a buffet for them, but it is on now

Here, kitty, kitty.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all. Had our cookie sale. It was fun. Not as busy as I'd hoped for, but it was a weekday. We'll do MUCH better next weekend!
> 
> On a somber note, I just found out that BOTH my younger sisters are messing with some pretty hardcore drugs. And neither one of them see it as a problem. One of them has a young child. I felt bad for him before I found this out. Now my heart just hurts for him.



I am very sorry to hear! Maybe an intervention is in order? That is a no win situation!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening everyone...hope ya'll made it thru this 1st day of the work week.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 72 hours till crappiefest 2012 starts.....
> I am so ready to sling some jigs at docklights!



Where ya gonna go Robert?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening everyone...hope ya'll made it thru this 1st day of the work week.



Proud to be done with it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that....especially with a child!!



Thanks. I generally try to keep my posts lighthearted, but I had to share my frustration with someone. I can't tell Rob right now, because one of them is supposed to be driving my grandmother up to see us in April. If he knows about it, then he won't allow her in the house. to be honest, I'm not sure how I feel about her being around the kids right now. Not with what she's on.



Altamaha Stalker said:


> I am very sorry to hear! Maybe an intervention is in order? That is a no win situation!



Thanks. An intervention isn't an option. Nobody stands on my side, unfortunately. The few people in the family that know about their drug use just see it as "part of the mistakes they need to make".


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. I generally try to keep my posts lighthearted, but I had to share my frustration with someone. I can't tell Rob right now, because one of them is supposed to be driving my grandmother up to see us in April. If he knows about it, then he won't allow her in the house. to be honest, I'm not sure how I feel about her being around the kids right now. Not with what she's on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. An intervention isn't an option. Nobody stands on my side, unfortunately. The few people in the family that know about their drug use just see it as "part of the mistakes they need to make".



I hope you can make them realize the mistake they are making. I was young and dumb one time, and I am glad I had some sense about me to not go down that road very far!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I hope you can make them realize the mistake they are making. I was young and dumb one time, and I am glad I had some sense about me to not go down that road very far!



Sad part is, there's no telling the youngest (the one with the kid). She knows EVERYTHING and doesn't give a dern what anyone has to say about it. She and I haven't spoken in close to a year. The last time we did, I made a joke about something I've always joked about with her and she flipped out. Like, seriously flipped out. That was the last time I got to see my nephew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Go whack em! Saw on the strange town name thread you are going to Lake Jordan. Back when I was doing bass tourneys I wanted to take a month off and fish the whole Coosa chain...
> 
> 
> 
> No fair!!!!!! I kept trying to take a nap today, but work kept getting in the way!



Hit me like a ton of bricks 



boneboy96 said:


> Where ya gonna go Robert?



Does it really matter??    



Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. I generally try to keep my posts lighthearted, but I had to share my frustration with someone. I can't tell Rob right now, because one of them is supposed to be driving my grandmother up to see us in April. If he knows about it, then he won't allow her in the house. to be honest, I'm not sure how I feel about her being around the kids right now. Not with what she's on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. An intervention isn't an option. Nobody stands on my side, unfortunately. The few people in the family that know about their drug use just see it as "part of the mistakes they need to make".


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I think I am about to go to war on the feral cats around here!
> 
> I found a small pile of feathers in the yard today. 3rd pile in 2 weeks. Back when I was a mean little boy, I used to shoot songbirds with my bb gun. Now I maintain 5 bird feeders and a big birdbath at my house. Dang strays are killing them... I guess I have created a buffet for them, but it is on now
> 
> Here, kitty, kitty.....



If you have/had any quail in the area ... them cats are hard on em.





Something is going on here, there is a helicopter that keeps circling right over my house and the woods directly behind my house right at tree top level, he has a big bulb thingy on the front of the copter so i think its police? But he's on his 11th lap right now. (yeah, i've counted) .... crazy.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sad part is, there's no telling the youngest (the one with the kid). She knows EVERYTHING and doesn't give a dern what anyone has to say about it. She and I haven't spoken in close to a year. The last time we did, I made a joke about something I've always joked about with her and she flipped out. Like, seriously flipped out. That was the last time I got to see my nephew.



I am sorry to hear that. Maybe she will realize what she is doing and come to her senses for her son.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

slip said:


> If you have/had any quail in the area ... them cats are hard on em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin for someone....you better get inside


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

slip said:


> If you have/had any quail in the area ... them cats are hard on em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They found your stash!!!!!



Lock the doors, maybe an escaped convict!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2012)

slip said:


> If you have/had any quail in the area ... them cats are hard on em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you haven't baaaaaad mouthed them on the pf have you?


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin for someone....you better get inside


I was just thinkin .... man im glad i wasnt just coming in from squirrel hunting or something with my shotgun, because they've been out there since dark .... that mighta been a scary misunderstanding.


Altamaha Stalker said:


> They found your stash!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lock the doors, maybe an escaped convict!




Yep, doors are locked 


gobbleinwoods said:


> you haven't baaaaaad mouthed them on the pf have you?



 No sir-re! the po po is my friends






Ok we're up to about 30 laps now ....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

slip said:


> I was just thinkin .... man im glad i wasnt just coming in from squirrel hunting or something with my shotgun, because they've been out there since dark .... that mighta been a scary misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go flag/wave them down with a flashlight then ask what the crap they are doing!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Go whack em! Saw on the strange town name thread you are going to Lake Jordan. Back when I was doing bass tourneys I wanted to take a month off and fish the whole Coosa chain...
> 
> 
> 
> No fair!!!!!! I kept trying to take a nap today, but work kept getting in the way!


I grew up fishing Lake Jordan and know about every foot of it. The Spotted Bass have really taken over now. As far as i'm concerned, a spotted bass is the fish version of a feral hog. I will fillet every one i catch. The bass fishermen on this forum would not like me. The good thing is that this time of year, everything will hit a jig. 


boneboy96 said:


> Where ya gonna go Robert?


See above. The bad weather should hit you Thursday night. 


Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all. Had our cookie sale. It was fun. Not as busy as I'd hoped for, but it was a weekday. We'll do MUCH better next weekend!
> 
> On a somber note, I just found out that BOTH my younger sisters are messing with some pretty hardcore drugs. And neither one of them see it as a problem. One of them has a young child. I felt bad for him before I found this out. Now my heart just hurts for him.


I wish i could say something positive, but you already know things will get worse before they get better. Better get your mind right for the hard days ahead of you. 


slip said:


> If you have/had any quail in the area ... them cats are hard on em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats cause they figured out that wasn't okra you planted. You a devious one.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

gonna be a chili dog kinda night...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 20, 2012)

The neighbors been stealin okra plants again and got seen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

slip said:


> I was just thinkin .... man im glad i wasnt just coming in from squirrel hunting or something with my shotgun, because they've been out there since dark .... that mighta been a scary misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seriously slip, had one doin the same thing here a couple of years ago. I walked out on the driveway, lit up a smoke, started to walk up to the barn for something, but looked up to see what it was all about. That pilot whipped that chopper in a circle so tight it was leanin purty good and I could see a dude sittin there lookin dead at me. Next thing ya know, I hear someone say "hey, you may want to go inside". I spun around and looked up the driveway and there was a dude standin there with a badge hangin around his neck with a weapon on his side. I asked him what's goin on and he said "we're lookin for a bad guy, I advise you to go back inside". 

At this point, that chopper had dropped down practically on top of my house in tight circles. Next thing ya know I see umpteen unmarked cars/suv's, squad cars, and the cavalry speedin in from all directions, no sirens either. 

About an hour later one of them came by and told me they got him.


----------



## Self! (Feb 20, 2012)

Whew! Tired, but truck is finally packed, movers come tomorrow. Finally escaping El Paso Friday morning.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Headed out on the campain trail?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Otis said:


> Whew! Tired, but truck is finally packed, movers come tomorrow. Finally escaping El Paso Friday morning.



Now where??


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna be a chili dog kinda night...



Sounds good to me!! I'm gonna sliced beef bbq sammies and Ore Ida tater tots with onion!



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The neighbors been stealin okra plants again and got seen.



Gotta watch them pesky neighbors!



Jeff C. said:


> Seriously slip, had one doin the same thing here a couple of years ago. I walked out on the driveway, lit up a smoke, started to walk up to the barn for something, but looked up to see what it was all about. That pilot whipped that chopper in a circle so tight it was leanin purty good and I could see a dude sittin there lookin dead at me. Next thing ya know, I hear someone say "hey, you may want to go inside". I spun around and looked up the driveway and there was a dude standin there with a badge hangin around his neck with a weapon on his side. I asked him what's goin on and he said "we're lookin for a bad guy, I advise you to go back inside".
> 
> At this point, that chopper had dropped down practically on top of my house in tight circles. Next thing ya know I see umpteen unmarked cars/suv's, squad cars, and the cavalry speedin in from all directions, no sirens either.
> 
> About an hour later one of them came by and told me they got him.



 That would be crazy! I would be sitting with my shotgun across my lap and my pistol on my belt!



Otis said:


> Whew! Tired, but truck is finally packed, movers come tomorrow. Finally escaping El Paso Friday morning.



Do the authorities know about this?


----------



## Self! (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Now where??




back to Augusta, Ft Gordon. Retire in 2 years and settling there. Gonne go ahead and raise the Alabama flag when I get there next week


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Otis said:


> Whew! Tired, but truck is finally packed, movers come tomorrow. Finally escaping El Paso Friday morning.



I take it the rent is due friday evening?


----------



## Self! (Feb 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I take it the rent is due friday evening?





Ain't you got some mouse cleaning instructions to pass out.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 20, 2012)

A shrimper friend just came by with some 16 count shrimp.
They would look good on the grill!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Sounds good to me!! I'm gonna sliced beef bbq sammies and Ore Ida tater tots with onion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not 100% positive, but I felt like some one in that chopper had a bead on me  

It had me a little worried because we have a huge old barn that anyone could've walked right into, was hoping no one made it in there before the chopper arrived. Glad one of them came by and told me they had caught him.



Otis said:


> back to Augusta, Ft Gordon. Retire in 2 years and settling there. Gonne go ahead and raise the Alabama flag when I get there next week



Ok, just makin sure I didn't need to relocate  

Congrats Paul!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Otis said:


> Ain't you got some mouse cleaning instructions to pass out.





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> A shrimper friend just came by with some 16 count shrimp.
> They would look good on the grill!


You lucky dog....
Dude, those would look good ANY way you cooked them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> A shrimper friend just came by with some 16 count shrimp.
> They would look good on the grill!





rhbama3 said:


> You lucky dog....
> Dude, those would look good ANY way you cooked them!



Ain't that the truf!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Shrimp that big are not as tender and sweet as a good fresh 30 count.
The best tasting shrimp are the brownies, they do not freeze well but fresh you eat them everyday.
I am spoiled living on the coast and shrimper friends we eat only the best, the rest is flounder and trout bait.


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Go flag/wave them down with a flashlight then ask what the crap they are doing!


Yeah .... No


rhbama3 said:


> I grew up fishing Lake Jordan and know about every foot of it. The Spotted Bass have really taken over now. As far as i'm concerned, a spotted bass is the fish version of a feral hog. I will fillet every one i catch. The bass fishermen on this forum would not like me. The good thing is that this time of year, everything will hit a jig.
> 
> See above. The bad weather should hit you Thursday night.
> 
> ...


But but but .... the guy told me it was just a okra hybrid?


Jeff C. said:


> Seriously slip, had one doin the same thing here a couple of years ago. I walked out on the driveway, lit up a smoke, started to walk up to the barn for something, but looked up to see what it was all about. That pilot whipped that chopper in a circle so tight it was leanin purty good and I could see a dude sittin there lookin dead at me. Next thing ya know, I hear someone say "hey, you may want to go inside". I spun around and looked up the driveway and there was a dude standin there with a badge hangin around his neck with a weapon on his side. I asked him what's goin on and he said "we're lookin for a bad guy, I advise you to go back inside".
> 
> At this point, that chopper had dropped down practically on top of my house in tight circles. Next thing ya know I see umpteen unmarked cars/suv's, squad cars, and the cavalry speedin in from all directions, no sirens either.
> 
> About an hour later one of them came by and told me they got him.



Dang, thats crazy! there has not been any police (or any other) cars on this steet or anything yet, so i dunno...What is even craizer is that when i was burning in the yard around 5, i heard a police siren try to pull someone over at the intersection, he beeped it real short twice and then you could hear both engines roar and the siren cut back on and stayed on ... off they went. Then this ... related? who knows..

Copter is gone now but about 5 minutes before it left dad called the Non emergency number to see if they could say, the guy said he couldnt comment but it was best to stay inside and lock the doors .... But since the copter is gone i think they got who ever it was.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Shrimp that big are not as tender and sweet as a good fresh 30 count.
> The best tasting shrimp are the brownies, they do not freeze well but fresh you eat them everyday.
> I am spoiled living on the coast and shrimper friends we eat only the best, the rest is flounder and trout bait.



Well, i'm in the seafood wasteland of Southwest Ga. I mean there is not a SINGLE fresh seafood market in this town. The Publix is about it, and its not very good.
 I may have to bite the bullet and go back to new orleans for a medical conference again. We stopped in Slidell on the way home and good Lawd!!! We were in seafood heaven!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> A shrimper friend just came by with some 16 count shrimp.
> They would look good on the grill!





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Shrimp that big are not as tender and sweet as a good fresh 30 count.
> The best tasting shrimp are the brownies, they do not freeze well but fresh you eat them everyday.
> I am spoiled living on the coast and shrimper friends we eat only the best, the rest is flounder and trout bait.



Yep! The browns are sweet as sugar when fresh! I do love them! But those 16 counts are great on a low heat grill! I can eat them with nothing else like that! Skewers of goodness!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't know about an okra cross but back in the 80s it was said you could cross that weed with hops. 
It would grow like a vine on the police would not recognize it. 
I looked for it for a few years and never seen it  so maybe it's true or the beer brewers got it first.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm in the seafood wasteland of Southwest Ga. I mean there is not a SINGLE fresh seafood market in this town. The Publix is about it, and its not very good.
> I may have to bite the bullet and go back to new orleans for a medical conference again. We stopped in Slidell on the way home and good Lawd!!! We were in seafood heaven!



Don't buy ditch shrimp from Publix!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Shrimp that big are not as tender and sweet as a good fresh 30 count.
> The best tasting shrimp are the brownies, they do not freeze well but fresh you eat them everyday.
> I am spoiled living on the coast and shrimper friends we eat only the best, the rest is flounder and trout bait.





rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm in the seafood wasteland of Southwest Ga. I mean there is not a SINGLE fresh seafood market in this town. The Publix is about it, and its not very good.
> I may have to bite the bullet and go back to new orleans for a medical conference again. We stopped in Slidell on the way home and good Lawd!!! We were in seafood heaven!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Yep! The browns are sweet as sugar when fresh! I do love them! But those 16 counts are great on a low heat grill! I can eat them with nothing else like that! Skewers of goodness!



Y'all hush  I'm runnin low too!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 20, 2012)

The wife is from New Orleans and yes there and Slidell is seafood heaven.
In Slidell i saw tailing redfish for 200yds in the marsh flats that we could paddle to from the house. Fishing was easy there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The wife is from New Orleans and yes there and Slidell is seafood heaven.
> In Slidell i saw tailing redfish for 200yds in the marsh flats that we could paddle to from the house. Fishing was easy there.



Grew up there myself, lawd I miss the food and fishing and a few good friends....still get down there 3-4 times a year though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all hush  I'm runnin low too!!



You the3 one that ruined me on Looserana seafood! 
As good as the shrimp were, the place with the crawfish boil by the pound was even better. Those were the best mudbugs i had ever had!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like its been an interesting afternoon in here


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Don't buy ditch shrimp from Publix!!!!!



Thats a good way to describe them. I don't know if they are imported from china, or freshwater shrimp, but they sure don't taste like gulf seafood.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Looks like its been an interesting afternoon in here



Hey Snowy! It is always interesting here! Do you rent out the kids in your new avatar? I got a garden that needs tilling!



rhbama3 said:


> Thats a good way to describe them. I don't know if they are imported from china, or freshwater shrimp, but they sure don't taste like gulf seafood.



I know what you mean! I am scared of the shrimp and crawfish in the grocery store here. China has a little bit different standards than we do, (I wouldn't eat "farm raised" tilapia with a gun to my head, although it may be safer) plus the local shrimpers need the business! The imports have hurt them for sure!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Mudbugs, oyster or shrimp po-boys, Central grocery muffaletta, Italian food, gator sausage gawd the list of food in La. is long.
A trip down there is an eat and look while going to the next place to eat.
The local mom and pop places can have the best food you ever ate. Large portions, good prices and fresh.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 20, 2012)

To lazy to read back so I'm jus checkin in. Got Chris Knight wide open on Pandora an drinkin a stone. So fer is been long day an in bout one more beer it'll hopefully be a long night. Y'all taker easy


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey Snowy! It is always interesting here! Do you rent out the kids in your new avatar? I got a garden that needs tilling!



Hey, theres an idea.. reckon I could actually MAKE a few pennies that way   They would stop tillin once they found a worm though.. thats one of the reasons only 1/4 of my other garden area is done.. they found worms and it was all over! They dug for worms till dark


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> To lazy to read back so I'm jus checkin in. Got Chris Knight wide open on Pandora an drinkin a stone. So fer is been long day an in bout one more beer it'll hopefully be a long night. Y'all taker easy



Enjoy Hankus


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Maybe she will realize what she is doing and come to her senses for her son.



Thanks. I hope so too.



rhbama3 said:


> I wish i could say something positive, but you already know things will get worse before they get better. Better get your mind right for the hard days ahead of you.



Thanks Robert #1. That's exactly what I'm doin'. I know I'll get a call one day about either one of them. All I can do is be ready for it.



Otis said:


> Whew! Tired, but truck is finally packed, movers come tomorrow. Finally escaping El Paso Friday morning.



Thanks for the warning!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You the3 one that ruined me on Looserana seafood!
> As good as the shrimp were, the place with the crawfish boil by the pound was even better. Those were the best mudbugs i had ever had!



I'm gonna go get you some on my next trip, I promise. Just gotta figger out when I'm going and comin back, so we can hook-up. Your schedule is iffy  Need to do it soon while it's still relatively cool, and before my upcoming work schedule cranks up 



SnowHunter said:


> Looks like its been an interesting afternoon in here



Shmoo  more interestin now!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Thats a good way to describe them. I don't know if they are imported from china, or freshwater shrimp, but they sure don't taste like gulf seafood.



Bammer, believe it or not I've bought them before, can't remember exactly where they were from , but believe it was Thailand, and "farm raised".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Mudbugs, oyster or shrimp po-boys, Central grocery muffaletta, Italian food, gator sausage gawd the list of food in La. is long.
> A trip down there is an eat and look while going to the next place to eat.
> The local mom and pop places can have the best food you ever ate. Large portions, good prices and fresh.



You nailed that!! 



Hankus said:


> To lazy to read back so I'm jus checkin in. Got Chris Knight wide open on Pandora an drinkin a stone. So fer is been long day an in bout one more beer it'll hopefully be a long night. Y'all taker easy



TC, Hoss


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. I hope so too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna go get you some on my next trip, I promise. Just gotta figger out when I'm going and comin back, so we can hook-up. Your schedule is iffy  Need to do it soon while it's still relatively cool, and before my upcoming work schedule cranks up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



farm raised shrimp from Thailand? Altie was right. Then, not only are they ditch shrimp, it's a sewage ditch at that. Blechh...


----------



## Self! (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Do the authorities know about this?




Boarder patrol order me to leave Texas. 



Jeff C. said:


> Ok, just makin sure I didn't need to relocate
> 
> Congrats Paul!!!




Jawja ain't that big. I'll see ya soon cupcake. 



Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks for the warning!!









I'm going to buy yall a beer soon as I get there. One beer to be shared by all of you'ins.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 20, 2012)

They tried farming shrimp in South Carolina now we have black gill in our wild shrimp. The coast can produce the food with no pollution sickness or fuel to ship it 1/2 way around the world.

Buy local eat local it's healthy and sustainable. Let the foreners eat the crud they are tryin to sell us!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

Otis said:


> I'm going to buy yall a beer soon as I get there. One beer to be shared by all of you'ins.



One more please. A lot lower...my calves are super tight right now....

Hooray for beer!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna go get you some on my next trip, I promise. Just gotta figger out when I'm going and comin back, so we can hook-up. Your schedule is iffy  Need to do it soon while it's still relatively cool, and before my upcoming work schedule cranks up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Shmoo!  




Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Buy local eat local it's healthy and sustainable. Let the foreners eat the crud they are tryin to sell us!!!



SOMEONE GETS IT!! Stop the presses folks, we have a WINNER!!!


----------



## Self! (Feb 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> One more please. A lot lower...my calves are super tight right now....
> 
> Hooray for beer!!





 Been a bad girl?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> They tried farming shrimp in South Carolina now we have black gill in our wild shrimp. The coast can produce the food with no pollution sickness or fuel to ship it 1/2 way around the world.
> 
> Buy local eat local it's healthy and sustainable. Let the foreners eat the crud they are tryin to sell us!!!



I'd like to, Bilge rat, but what option do i have? The seafood counter at a grocery store or 3 is all i have when the craving hits me. Thats why i wear out the debit card when we get near the ocean.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

Otis said:


> Been a bad girl?



Git yer mind outta the gutter idjit! My legs are sore. Been a long day and I'm just now gettin' to get off my feet.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> They tried farming shrimp in South Carolina now we have black gill in our wild shrimp. The coast can produce the food with no pollution sickness or fuel to ship it 1/2 way around the world.
> 
> Buy local eat local it's healthy and sustainable. Let the foreners eat the crud they are tryin to sell us!!!



I agree 100%!!! I hate the fact they import crap from foreign countries that grow their stuff in who knows what! There should be a law against it, but the Big Cats gotta make the profits. They don't get them from me!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Git yer mind outta the gutter idjit! My legs are sore. Been a long day and I'm just now gettin' to get off my feet.



Dr. Scholls! I got some for sale! Just 3 easy payments of....

Never mind, I will give some to Mrs. Plum for free!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm gonna watch Pawn Stars and call it a night. See ya'll later!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Dr. Scholls! I got some for sale! Just 3 easy payments of....
> 
> Never mind, I will give some to Mrs. Plum for free!



 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna watch Pawn Stars and call it a night. See ya'll later!



Night night!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna watch Pawn Stars and call it a night. See ya'll later!



Later Wingman!  enjoy and relax! 

Time for me to go feel up some cows  Gotta make some butter and once the cheese press is done.. cheddar  so I better get to milkin 

Yall enjoy!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Come to the coast with coolers and cash, fillem up take em home headem eatem and be fat and happy.
If anyone says you doin wrong you then know  whos trash can to put the heads into.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Later Wingman!  enjoy and relax!
> 
> Time for me to go feel up some cows  Gotta make some butter and once the cheese press is done.. cheddar  so I better get to milkin
> 
> Yall enjoy!




 Night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna watch Pawn Stars and call it a night. See ya'll later!





SnowHunter said:


> Later Wingman!  enjoy and relax!
> 
> Time for me to go feel up some cows  Gotta make some butter and once the cheese press is done.. cheddar  so I better get to milkin
> 
> Yall enjoy!



Later you two!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm out too. Good nite folks! Hope y'all have a good nite!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 20, 2012)

Think I'm gonna go soak in the tub. I got a text from the lady that sold cookies with us. She's demanding we move to a different spot next week because she doesn't like the one we were at today...oy vey....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I'm out too. Good nite folks! Hope y'all have a good nite!





Sugar Plum said:


> Think I'm gonna go soak in the tub. I got a text from the lady that sold cookies with us. She's demanding we move to a different spot next week because she doesn't like the one we were at today...oy vey....



Fixin to do the same....G'Night y'all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2012)

HAPPY FAT TUESDAY to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

Bring on the coffee please.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 21, 2012)

Just the occasional sprinkle out right now. 

Think we'll get a March freeze this year?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2012)

EE.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 21, 2012)

Mornin.....least I think its mornin


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahh I love getting woke up, to help with something I didn't need to be there fore... 

I could still be asleep  

Mornin Yall!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahh I love getting woke up, to help with something I didn't need to be there fore...
> 
> I could still be asleep
> 
> Mornin Yall!



Been there, done that 
Mornin Nic


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 21, 2012)

Morning dribblers 

Off to run a few errands. Catch up with ya later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2012)

top of da mernin lads!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE.



Gobble, Those first two cups sure were mighty good.

Morning to you Snowy.  I see that you are keeping some late nights and some early mornings too (maybe not by choice though).

Good morning to the rest of you as well.  I guess that I better get the herd rounded up and get moving on this cattle drive called  "Life".  

I've got a long ways to go and a short time to get there so I am thinking that I better be catching me a ride with "Smokey and the Bandit".  That way, I can feel like Snowman's sidekick dog, named "Fred".  Yep, I think that I will just go along for the ride.  Ya'll have a good day now and always keep a sharp eye out for Buford T. Justice.  10-4.


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 21, 2012)

Top of the morning to everyone! Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep....Happy Fat Tuesday folks!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Morning, Jal. and cheese deer sausage with mustard for breakfast again
And why is everybody callin me fat on this tuesday


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Top of the morning to everyone! Hope everyone is having a good day.



Same to ya HOSS!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2012)

Question... do hospitals really play a lullaby everytime a baby is born?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Question... do hospitals really play a lullaby everytime a baby is born?


 yes, I know the one in Tifton does!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes, I know the one in Tifton does!





I reckon Phoebe does too. I thought everbody was kiddin` me about it yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon Phoebe does too. I thought everbody was kiddin` me about it yesterday.


Yeah, they do to.............. now why in thunder would you worry 'bout such as that except.......... wait a minute, where's Klem? Did you find out who that mystery girl was on his arm in that picture??????


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon Phoebe does too. I thought everbody was kiddin` me about it yesterday.



You gonna have a baby?? Done had a baby??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You gonna have a baby?? Done had a baby??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, they do to.............. now why in thunder would you worry 'bout such as that except.......... wait a minute, where's Klem? Did you find out who that mystery girl was on his arm in that picture??????





mudracing101 said:


> You gonna have a baby?? Done had a baby??





NO, heckfire no!! And I weren`t worried! I was just curious, when I heard it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You gonna have a baby?? Done had a baby??


 ok, sorry, yeah, his wife done had a baby............ goodlawd what a baby that boy is too! Whooeeeee, makes all us WOW's just plumb swoon!  And is as sweet as the day is long too!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> NO, heckfire no!! And I weren`t worried! I was just curious, when I heard it.


 MmmmmHhhmmm, sure, ok, if you say so.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> goodlawd what a baby that boy is too! Whooeeeee, makes all us WOW's just plumb swoon!  And is as sweet as the day is long too!



Takes after his Daddy...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Takes after his Daddy...


yeah, some..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> NO, heckfire no!! And I weren`t worried! I was just curious, when I heard it.



mmm.. yeah , ok , if you say so boss


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Takes after his Daddy...



Grouchy and rough around the edges.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just 30 more minutes here at da Big House and then off to the bunny farm!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just 30 more minutes here at da Big House and then off to the bunny farm!



im glad to see you made bail


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> Just 30 more minutes here at da Big House and then off to the Funny farm!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 21, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! Got an email this morning notifying me that the flatscreen is in for pickup! Yay!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just 30 more minutes here at da Big House and then off to the funny farm!





blood on the ground said:


> im glad to see you made bail



Work release for parolee's 



mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Got an email this morning notifying me that the flatscreen is in for pickup! Yay!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Got an email this morning notifying me that the flatscreen is in for pickup! Yay!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Got an email this morning notifying me that the flatscreen is in for pickup! Yay!!



What time should I be there with chips and dip ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Got an email this morning notifying me that the flatscreen is in for pickup! Yay!!



 Mornin, Plum Sugar!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 21, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What time should I be there with chips and dip ?



You mean, you ain't on your way yet??



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, Plum Sugar!!



Mornin'


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Work release for parolee's



Uhmmm. look back, bunny.. funny farm


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2012)

So, Nic is going to be a daddy again??? Will he have a baby shower?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> So, Nic is going to be a daddy again??? Will he have a baby shower?



Thats the word goin round


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Nic!


I found one of them bigfoot knee caps in the woods today, he left some of his armor behind too.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> So, Nic is going to be a daddy again??? Will he have a baby shower?





mudracing101 said:


> Thats the word goin round


Sssoooo, which one of you boys is gonna plan the baby shower?


slip said:


> Hey Nic!
> 
> 
> I found one of them bigfoot knee caps in the woods today, he left some of his armor behind too.


 you know the rules.......... pictures, boy, Pictures or it never, ever happened!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> So, Nic is going to be a daddy again??? Will he have a baby shower?




Not hardly, and any man come on the premises with plans for a bay shower will get a tomahawk strike in the vicinity of the eye and forehead...  

Baby showers for men? Who ever heard of such?? 



slip said:


> Hey Nic!
> 
> 
> I found one of them bigfoot knee caps in the woods today, he left some of his armor behind too.




Save em. They might make good trade loot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sssoooo, which one of you boys is gonna plan the baby shower?
> 
> you know the rules.......... pictures, boy, Pictures or it never, ever happened!





Nicodemus said:


> Not hardly, and any man come on the premises with plans for a bay shower will get a tomahawk strike in the vicinity of the eye and forehead...
> 
> Baby showers for men? Who ever heard of such??
> 
> ...



I'll plan it but he's gonna have to go on Nics place to propose it


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sssoooo, which one of you boys is gonna plan the baby shower?
> 
> you know the rules.......... pictures, boy, Pictures or it never, ever happened!


Eh ... i gotta wash the leprosy off of it first.


Nicodemus said:


> Not hardly, and any man come on the premises with plans for a bay shower will get a tomahawk strike in the vicinity of the eye and forehead...
> 
> Baby showers for men? Who ever heard of such??
> 
> ...



If i ever find one in a little better shape with more armor left behind i swear im going to make a helmet out of it.






.... Might need two


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lookin like Zaxby's today


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Lookin like Zaxby's today


Capt'n D's.................


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Eh ... i gotta wash the leprosy off of it first.
> 
> 
> If i ever find one in a little better shape with more armor left behind i swear im going to make a helmet out of it.
> .... Might need two


 Don't forget to peroxide it first!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Capt'n D's.................



I'll give you a bite of my chicken if-n you will give me a bite of your fish


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll give you a bite of my chicken if-n you will give me a bite of your fish


 ok


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You mean, you ain't on your way yet??
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin'







mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmm. look back, bunny.. funny farm



 



mudracing101 said:


> I'll give you a bite of my chicken if-n you will give me a bite of your fish





Keebs said:


> ok


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2012)

did i miss somthin


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll plan it but he's gonna have to go on Nics place to propose it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> did i miss somthin


nah 


hdm03 said:


>



Go ahead, i'm behind ya ,,,, way behind ya


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 21, 2012)

WOBBERT-WOO!!!!






I forgot what brand turkey choke you advised me to get. 








Could you pweeze contact me at your earliest convenience......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





blood on the ground said:


> did i miss somthin





turtlebug said:


>


 If he don't, let me know, I'll call ya!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If he don't, let me know, I'll call ya!





I bet your conversation would be "spicier"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I bet your conversation would be "spicier"


 mehbe...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I bet your conversation would be "spicier"







I KNOW mine would be . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNOW mine would be . . .


 back off, I was here first......... did I type that out loud?????


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

WHOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!

Another fine day to be fishing!

But I am stuck at work!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> WHOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Another fine day to be fishing!
> 
> But I am stuck at work!



Whooooooooooo HOooooooooo!


Me too


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNOW mine would be . . .



Somehow I don't doubt that one bit.       





Keebs said:


> back off, I was here first......... did I type that out loud?????



Hold up now, where do Wobbert-Woo! and Fishbait fit into this equation?   



Altamaha Stalker said:


> WHOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Another fine day to be fishing!
> 
> But I am stuck at work!



Fine day to be out wasting 20ga shells.   

But alas, I'm stuck behind a desk for two more hours.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whooooooooooo HOooooooooo!
> 
> 
> Me too



I need a vaction day soon! I need to look at the weather and take off a Monday and go catch some fish!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

Cat got my tongue....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cat got my tongue....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> WHOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!
> Another fine day to be fishing!
> But I am stuck at work!





mudracing101 said:


> Whooooooooooo HOooooooooo!
> Me too


Me Three




Jeff C. said:


> Cat got my tongue....





Altamaha Stalker said:


>


 don't let him fool ya!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cat got my tongue....



That's a first.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hold up now, where do Wobbert-Woo! and Fishbait fit into this equation?


 right between us, of course!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> right between us, of course!






Mmmmm mmmmmm GOOOOOOOOD !!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> right between us, of course!



That's kinda kinky


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cat got my tongue....





Altamaha Stalker said:


>





Keebs said:


> Me Three
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya'll have me lost as last years Easter egg....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Me Three
> 
> don't let him fool ya!





turtlebug said:


> That's a first.



Self moderatin.....call me!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Ya'll have me lost as last years Easter egg....



Hurry! Go look for yourself before you get away.   

I'm a little lost too, but it makes you look cool if you pretend to know what everyone is talkin about.    





Jeff C. said:


> Self moderatin.....call me!!!



Whaz I posed to call ewe?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 21, 2012)

I NEED A TURKEY CHOKE! 



I got gobblers out the wazoo.  They need to die.  



Who am I kiddin, I just wanna go shoot my gun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I NEED A TURKEY CHOKE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You may need to have your "wazoo" checked out ??? 


Dr. Quack is in da house !!!! 



Comp-n-Choke, made here in Georgia.  I don't know about now, but at one time held the record for most pellets in a targert at X yards.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> That's kinda kinky


 you've never met either of them two, now have you?


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Ya'll have me lost as last years Easter egg....


see Tbugs instructions below.........


Jeff C. said:


> Self moderatin.....call me!!!





turtlebug said:


> Hurry! Go look for yourself before you get away.
> I'm a little lost too, but it makes you look cool if you pretend to know what everyone is talkin about.
> Whaz I posed to call ewe?


 don't give away our secrets!


turtlebug said:


> I NEED A TURKEY CHOKE!
> I got gobblers out the wazoo.  They need to die.
> Who am I kiddin, I just wanna go shoot my gun.


 Choot'em Tbug, Choooot'em!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hurry! Go look for yourself before you get away.
> 
> I'm a little lost too, but it makes you look cool if you pretend to know what everyone is talkin about.
> 
> ...







turtlebug said:


> I NEED A TURKEY CHOKE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kicks!



Hooked On Quack said:


> You may need to have your "wazoo" checked out ???
> 
> 
> Dr. Quack is in da house !!!!
> ...



Kicks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Kicks!
> 
> 
> 
> Kicks!






Quit "Kicking" me !!! 


Check yo PM's . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Kicks!
> 
> 
> 
> Kicks!




I just bought new shoes.  







Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit "Kicking" me !!!
> 
> 
> Check yo PM's . . .





Ain't nobody kickin you. 

We're     you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> WOBBERT-WOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tbug, I think that would be one of them "Butterball" chokes because that is the only kind that I use.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit "Kicking" me !!!
> 
> 
> Check yo PM's . . .



Stop yelling at me..... Check yours!





turtlebug said:


> I just bought new shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kicks choke tubes! The .685 (I think) in my Mossberg 835 works pretty well!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2012)

Afternoon folks...today's trashy Tuesday.   The designated day of the week for my refuse and recycling pick up!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2012)

I saw a turkey in an open field right after lunch today that was so big that when I took a photo of him, shucks the photo weighs 4 pounds.  I am thinking this monster must have been one of the originals on the ARK.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I saw a turkey in an open field right after lunch today that was so big that when I took a photo of him, shucks the photo weighs 4 pounds.  I am thinking this monster must have been one of the originals on the ARK.



We have a bunch of fat ones here on the campus...they walk amongst the building and look at themselves in the reflection of the windows and strut and make themselves all purdy looking for the ladies.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> We have a bunch of fat ones here on the campus...they walk amongst the building and look at themselves in the reflection of the windows and strut and make themselves all purdy looking for the ladies.



BB, you are talking about turkeys, right !!!   

PS:  Are you allowed to shoot them out of the windows????


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon folks...today's trashy Tuesday.   The designated day of the week for my refuse and recycling pick up!






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I saw a turkey in an open field right after lunch today that was so big that when I took a photo of him, shucks the photo weighs 4 pounds.  I am thinking this monster must have been one of the originals on the ARK.





boneboy96 said:


> We have a bunch of fat ones here on the campus...they walk amongst the building and look at themselves in the reflection of the windows and strut and make themselves all purdy looking for the ladies.





I am ready for turkey season to roll around!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Whats happenin yall? Besides aggitated, ready to get huntin turkey hunters?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is just to whet you appetite.


These are some really nice Johnson County turkeys from last month.












Sometimes, you just can have them eating out of your hand.  I swear to you that these are in fact wild turkeys.  If it hadn't happened to me, I wouldn't believe it either.  I also have a video of them looking at their reflection on the side of my truck and trying to jump up and spur it too.  All seven of these turkeys were Gobblers too.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Whats happenin yall? Besides aggitated, ready to get huntin turkey hunters?



Hi!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This is just to whet you appetite.
> 
> 
> These are some really nice Johnson County turkeys from last month.
> ...



I could save money on shells! Whack one with a hammer!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> BB, you are talking about turkeys, right !!!
> 
> PS:  Are you allowed to shoot them out of the windows????



Yeah Mike, turkeys!     Can't shoot from the windows, they are floor to ceiling and they don't open
Ya can shoot them from the window of your vehicle though...they'll just stand there and look at ya!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hi!



HI! 


Man its beautiful out there today... blue sky and sun shinin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You may need to have your "wazoo" checked out ???
> 
> 
> Dr. Quack is in da house !!!!







EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This is just to whet you appetite.
> 
> 
> These are some really nice Johnson County turkeys from last month.
> ...



You dont need a gun , they got close enuff to choke that turkey.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> HI!
> 
> 
> Man its beautiful out there today... blue sky and sun shinin



I know, and it is giving me a bad case of Spring fever! Today would be a good day to even do yardwork!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> HI!
> 
> 
> Man its beautiful out there today... blue sky and sun shinin



Yes, it is a beautiful day


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I know, and it is giving me a bad case of Spring fever! Today would be a good day to even do yardwork!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll see ya'll later! I gotta go outside for a few minutes!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah Mike, turkeys!     Can't shoot from the windows, they are floor to ceiling and they don't open
> Ya can shoot them from the window of your vehicle though...they'll just stand there and look at ya !



The standing and looking part is like a large herd of deer (20-40) last month at the NASA Headquarters in Houston.  Several of these were very large deer and all of them just stood and looked up at you and then kept on feeding.  This is right in between the buildings etc.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2012)

fresh air sounds good right about now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I know, and it is giving me a bad case of Spring fever! Today would be a good day to even do yardwork!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You dont need a gun , they got close enuff to choke that turkey.



mud, the closest one actually pecked the crap out of the palm of my hand.  I was trying to hold the camera with one hand while taking these photos and I had a plastic cup with some ice left in it and when I started shaking/rattling it as I stopped along the road, these turkeys came closer to me.  That is when I started taking these close-up photos.  The first two photos that I took were from 100-150 yards away as I saw them crossing the road up ahead of me.  The owner of the property on both sides of the road in the photos verified that they were indeed wild turkeys.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> fresh air sounds good right about now.



That and an ice cold beer would hit da spot


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Dang it, can't even go outside for a minute! Lit a smoke and they paged me for a telephone call! 

Come on 5:00!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> mud, the closest one actually pecked the crap out of the palm of my hand.  I was trying to hold the camera with one hand while taking these photos and I had a plastic cup with some ice left in it and when I started shaking/rattling it as I stopped along the road, these turkeys came closer to me.  That is when I started taking these close-up photos.  The first two photos that I took were from 100-150 yards away as I saw them crossing the road up ahead of me.  The owner of the property on both sides of the road in the photos verified that they were indeed wild turkeys.


Just like deer , they know when you have a gun or not


hdm03 said:


> That and an ice cold beer would hit da spot


Some body call me.



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Dang it, can't even go outside for a minute! Lit a smoke and they paged me for a telephone call!
> 
> Come on 5:00!


Sorry , what did you say been outside.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



and where you going, aint you got some grass to cut


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2012)

Red solo cup; I'll fill you up....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Stop yelling at me..... Check yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wasn't YELLING at you , and you still haven't checked your PM's.


Tbug is shooting a Italian made Franchii, not a Walmart Mossberg . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Red solo cup; I'll fill you up....





Mine's running ova  . . .


Gonna grill some NY Strips, , and try Cortney's red potato recipe, along with some stuffed Portebellos with deer meat, cheese and peppers, garden salad, and garlic bread !!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 21, 2012)

im hungry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> im hungry



Bring Arletta and come on ova !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mine's running ova  . . .
> 
> 
> Gonna grill some NY Strips, , and try Cortney's red potato recipe, along with some stuffed Portebellos with deer meat, cheese and peppers, garden salad, and garlic bread !!!



Dang


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> im hungry



You're in luck!  Yo daddy be grilling some steaks tonight!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You're in luck!  Yo daddy be grilling some steaks tonight!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bring Arletta and come on ova !!!



Is Arletta Seth's brother?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Keebs, where you at??????????????? Look at the time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, where you at??????????????? Look at the time


 ouch, I didn't need that........... oh, never mind, what your elbow, let's go!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mine's running ova  . . .
> 
> 
> Gonna grill some NY Strips, , and try Cortney's red potato recipe, along with some stuffed Portebellos with deer meat, cheese and peppers, garden salad, and garlic bread !!!



Make sure you have a few extras made. Them thangs are GOOOOOOOD


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Is Arletta Seth's brother?






Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, NOOOOOOOOOO. 



Arletta is his "Sweetie" . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mine's running ova  . . .
> 
> 
> Gonna grill some NY Strips, , and try Cortney's red potato recipe, along with some stuffed Portebellos with deer meat, cheese and peppers, garden salad, and garlic bread !!!



I guess you are no longer on da diet?   Nothing wrong with being chubby


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, NOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> 
> 
> Arletta is his "Sweetie" . . .



Your boy is growing up.....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wasn't YELLING at you , and you still haven't checked your PM's.
> 
> 
> Tbug is shooting a Italian made Franchii, not a Walmart Mossberg . . .



That's funny right thar cause my "Italian made Franchi" was on sale for cheaper than a Remington 1187 at Walmart.  

But thanks for making me all feel exotic and special.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Whew! 
Just got home from rabbit hunting for the last 5 hours with Timmay and a co-worker who had never killed a rabbit. Took a lot of walking thru briers over knee high, but we managed to put 11.5 wabbits in the cooler. The .5 is one that i kinda blew up. Okay, blew in half. Lotta fun, but my legs don't want to work right at the moment. Hardee's cheeseburger and a couple of Aleve and i should be good as new. Still got a cooler of wabbits need my attention, but i'll sit for a few.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> That's funny right thar cause my "Italian made Franchi" was on sale for cheaper than a Remington 1187 at Walmart.
> 
> But thanks for making me all feel exotic and special.





Really????   Daaaaaaaaaaang !!!! PM me the price !!!



And you are exotic, that voice, that accent, those eyes and lips  . . .





Oh, and let's not forget that attitude . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Whew!
> Just got home from rabbit hunting for the last 5 hours with Timmay and a co-worker who had never killed a rabbit. Took a lot of walking thru briers over knee high, but we managed to put 11.5 wabbits in the cooler. The .5 is one that i kinda blew up. Okay, blew in half. Lotta fun, but my legs don't want to work right at the moment. Hardee's cheeseburger and a couple of Aleve and i should be good as new. Still got a cooler of wabbits need my attention, but i'll sit for a few.





That's a good day Pookie !!  Sounds like ya'll were dogless ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I guess you are no longer on da diet?   Nothing wrong with being chubby





Plan on working da chubby off tonight !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

4 post in a row !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

What do Italians know about killing turkeys?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 post in a row !!!!!!!!!!!!



Broke your streak!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Whew!
> Just got home from rabbit hunting for the last 5 hours with Timmay and a co-worker who had never killed a rabbit. Took a lot of walking thru briers over knee high, but we managed to put 11.5 wabbits in the cooler. The .5 is one that i kinda blew up. Okay, blew in half. Lotta fun, but my legs don't want to work right at the moment. Hardee's cheeseburger and a couple of Aleve and i should be good as new. Still got a cooler of wabbits need my attention, but i'll sit for a few.



Wabbit whacking is fun! Great eating too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's a good day Pookie !!  Sounds like ya'll were dogless ??



I threw Timmay in da bushes. He was just as good as a dog. 
The little sporting 28ga. with a skeet choke was deadly!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What do Italians know about killing turkeys?



Nothing. BUT...... them Italians sure know how to make a good shotgun. I love my Beretta's!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I threw Timmay in da bushes. He was just as good as a dog.
> The little sporting 28ga. with a skeet choke was deadly!





Dang, you had Sasquatch kickin up wabbits!!!!


Later guys, time for da Quack to cook . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2012)

off to clean bunnies....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Dang......Waitin for them rabbits to clean themselves!!! Reckin I gotta put one of Raleighs knives to work tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> off to clean bunnies....





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dang......Waitin for them rabbits to clean themselves!!! Reckin I gotta put one of Raleighs knives to work tonight




Gonna be some good eatin!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hossenfepher stew!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I know, and it is giving me a bad case of Spring fever! Today would be a good day to even do yardwork!





mudracing101 said:


> Yes, it is a beautiful day





boneboy96 said:


> fresh air sounds good right about now.


Gots me a greenhouse built  Ok.. a redneck greenhouse, but a greenhouse none the less  



Jeff C. said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> and where you going, aint you got some grass to cut


Oh boy, you dunnit now 



rhbama3 said:


> Whew!
> Just got home from rabbit hunting for the last 5 hours with Timmay and a co-worker who had never killed a rabbit. Took a lot of walking thru briers over knee high, but we managed to put 11.5 wabbits in the cooler. The .5 is one that i kinda blew up. Okay, blew in half. Lotta fun, but my legs don't want to work right at the moment. Hardee's cheeseburger and a couple of Aleve and i should be good as new. Still got a cooler of wabbits need my attention, but i'll sit for a few.


WABBITS!!! Nom nom nom


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hossenfepher stew!





Sorry. Hope you get over with no complications. Is it contagious?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dang......Waitin for them rabbits to clean themselves!!! Reckin I gotta put one of Raleighs knives to work tonight


Yep, Raleighs little raffle knife i won was the ticket! Along with a pair of kitchen shears. You reckon Bubbette will notice the blood on the counter, floor, door knob, and my briar pants? 
Bunnies are soaking in saltwater in the fridge after cleaning. I like to let the salt draw out the blood and bad vapors for a day. 


boneboy96 said:


> Hossenfepher stew!


Negative ghost rider. Fried, slow simmered in gravy and served with some wild rice, biscuits, and maybe a jar of pickled okra. 


Nicodemus said:


> Sorry. Hope you get over with no complications. Is it contagious?



Yep. Very. It comes from reading the outdoor cafe and making things a whole lot more complicated than necessary. Besides, i'm the only one that would eat rabbit stew. The girls are not big on critters, but will eat deer and birds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, Raleighs little raffle knife i won was the ticket! Along with a pair of kitchen shears. You reckon Bubbette will notice the blood on the counter, floor, door knob, and my briar pants?
> Bunnies are soaking in saltwater in the fridge after cleaning. I like to let the salt draw out the blood and bad vapors for a day.
> 
> Negative ghost rider. Fried, slow simmered in gravy and served with some wild rice, biscuits, and maybe a jar of pickled okra.
> ...



Y'all had a very productive day!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Gots me a greenhouse built  Ok.. a redneck greenhouse, but a greenhouse none the less
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool deal! I remember running a staple gun for my mom back in 1977, stapling plastic on the frame my dad built for her greenhouse. Wooden frame, thick visquene all around. Funny, I was thinking about that greenhouse a few days ago.




Nicodemus said:


> Sorry. Hope you get over with no complications. Is it contagious?







rhbama3 said:


> Yep, Raleighs little raffle knife i won was the ticket! Along with a pair of kitchen shears. You reckon Bubbette will notice the blood on the counter, floor, door knob, and my briar pants?
> Bunnies are soaking in saltwater in the fridge after cleaning. I like to let the salt draw out the blood and bad vapors for a day.
> 
> Negative ghost rider. Fried, slow simmered in gravy and served with some wild rice, biscuits, and maybe a jar of pickled okra.
> ...



Smothered wabbits are a thing of beauty!

I like them quartered, parboiled and grilled too!!! BBQ bunny is some good eats!



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all had a very productive day!!!



Alot more productive than mine! I have harvested some beer, though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Cool deal! I remember running a staple gun for my mom back in 1977, stapling plastic on the frame my dad built for her greenhouse. Wooden frame, thick visquene all around. Funny, I was thinking about that greenhouse a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm too bloated from supper


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 21, 2012)

Man! Y'all have been busy today!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

My neighbor is a widow woman, my Dad's cousin. 83 years old. She still tooles around on her golf cart and a little bit in her car. She comes down and visits me most days when the weather is good.

She is still very independent and strong minded and strong willed. She is as active as she can be. I try and help her do stuff, but for the most part, she tells me no, she can do it.

She is a hoot! She has a very direct sense of humor and she makes me laugh nearly every time she comes.

She was down here this evening a little before dark. She can burn someone in efigy to the point that they ought to burst into flames!

I hope to be that spry if I live that long!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm too bloated from supper



Nothing wrong with that!!



Sugar Plum said:


> Man! Y'all have been busy today!!



Howdy, Mrs. Plum!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy, Mrs. Plum!



Howdy, Stalker! How's your lil' dude doin'? Finally get over all that crud he had?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 21, 2012)

I been slackin an I tell y'all what..... I'll try to do better on the next drivel. Been tryin to drown the memories that show up at the worst times to me Y'all taker easy. I'm gonna drink another tall one an cash in for the night 








an C, I'll call ya back later, it weren't important man


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been slackin an I tell y'all what..... I'll try to do better on the next drivel. Been tryin to drown the memories that show up at the worst times to me Y'all taker easy. I'm gonna drink another tall one an cash in for the night



Night Night, Hanky! I've slacked the past few days too. Just busy. 

Hope your memories take it easy on ya. I know what those things can be like....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man! Y'all have been busy today!!



Haven't they???   HI Sugar Plum !!! 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> My neighbor is a widow woman, my Dad's cousin. 83 years old. She still tooles around on her golf cart and a little bit in her car. She comes down and visits me most days when the weather is good.
> 
> She is still very independent and strong minded and strong willed. She is as active as she can be. I try and help her do stuff, but for the most part, she tells me no, she can do it.
> 
> ...



My wife's Grandma Agnes was like that, may she RIP!!! Cool, tuff, independent, little elderly Lady....her husband was killed in WW2, he was the first soldier from that little town that didn't make it home alive.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy, Stalker! How's your lil' dude doin'? Finally get over all that crud he had?



He is doing pretty good! He went to see an ENT doctor and got an x-ray to see if his adenoids are causing his issues. He goes for a follow up next week. 

How about your brood? 

Ready for me an Hankus to babysit for you and Rob yet?

Jacob does like to drink and drive his 4 wheeler tho....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been slackin an I tell y'all what..... I'll try to do better on the next drivel. Been tryin to drown the memories that show up at the worst times to me Y'all taker easy. I'm gonna drink another tall one an cash in for the night
> 
> 
> 
> ...




10-4 Hank, maybe this'll help


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven't they???   HI Sugar Plum !!!



Well.....hello there 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> He is doing pretty good! He went to see an ENT doctor and got an x-ray to see if his adenoids are causing his issues. He goes for a follow up next week.
> 
> How about your brood?
> 
> ...



This bunch is mostly ok. Rex is still trying to pop his first two teeth in. Emily is testing the punishment waters every day, and Hayley is just as stubborn as she always was 

Hope Jacob doesn't have many more problems. He's a cute kid! Emily likes to drink and play too 

Uh, I'll get back to ya on the babysittin'. Seems like Hankus is a lil busy these days


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been slackin an I tell y'all what..... I'll try to do better on the next drivel. Been tryin to drown the memories that show up at the worst times to me Y'all taker easy. I'm gonna drink another tall one an cash in for the night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take care, Hankus!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

I can barely load a page at times  If it keeps this up, I'll be out too


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I can barely load a page at times  If it keeps this up, I'll be out too



Super slow for me too. Annoying as all get out


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well.....hello there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jacob is getting into the "testing the waters" a little bit... Terrible 2's. But he is very good natured for the most part. Long road ahead though...

Glad your bunch is good!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I can barely load a page at times  If it keeps this up, I'll be out too





Sugar Plum said:


> Super slow for me too. Annoying as all get out



Mine was slow earlier... it is better now. Probably the turkey hunters trying to get 250 posts fault!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven't they???   HI Sugar Plum !!!
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's Grandma Agnes was like that, may she RIP!!! Cool, tuff, independent, little elderly Lady....her husband was killed in WW2, he was the first soldier from that little town that didn't make it home alive.



Gotta love folks like that! I like to listen to them, they know a WHOLE lot more than we do!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2012)

Good evening Folks!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!



Hi!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 21, 2012)

Gonna call it a night. Been a busy day. Hope I can catch a few extra ZZZZ's tonight. Y'all be good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!



Evenin Mitch 



Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna call it a night. Been a busy day. Hope I can catch a few extra ZZZZ's tonight. Y'all be good!



TC, Sugar Plum, rest up!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hi!


How's things down by the big pine tree??



Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna call it a night. Been a busy day. Hope I can catch a few extra ZZZZ's tonight. Y'all be good!


Later SP!!........Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna call it a night. Been a busy day. Hope I can catch a few extra ZZZZ's tonight. Y'all be good!





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch
> 
> 
> 
> TC, Sugar Plum, rest up!!



Goodnite, Mrs. Plum!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> How's things down by the big pine tree??
> 
> Later SP!!........Sweet dreams!!



Grand! And you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

<--------pecans and dark chocolate snack


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------pecans and dark chocolate snack



Send some of that my way?!!???!!?!?

I'm gone folks! Ya'll have a good nite and I will see ya tomorrow eve!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Send some of that my way?!!???!!?!?
> 
> I'm gone folks! Ya'll have a good nite and I will see ya tomorrow eve!



10-4 Stalker, I'm following you out!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch


Evening Jeff!!.......Give my regards to Miz "T" , and Jag!!



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Grand! And you?


Been doing well!!........Just really busy!!



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Send some of that my way?!!???!!?!?
> 
> I'm gone folks! Ya'll have a good nite and I will see ya tomorrow eve!


Later Stalker!!

Looks like it is about time for me to stumble off to bed as well!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good Morning Fellow Drivelers.  Happy Hump Day to all of you.

Got a busy morning today beginning with a doctor's appointment at 8 AM so I better get my rear in gear beginning with some of of Gobblin's coffee.  

Where are you Gobblin?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 22, 2012)

All aboard!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2012)

mernin idjits.....happy hump day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2012)

Has the bus, train, or boat left without the morning coffee?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2012)

mornin folks... I'm on hold with the IRS


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has the bus, train, or boat left without the morning coffee?
> NO! they run off your coffee... lol





Sterlo58 said:


> mornin folks... I'm on hold with the IRS



good luck with that.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Morning all, well 140 dollars later the ole john deere is all lubed up, new belts , blades , oil and fuel filters and ready for the summer. Come on spring


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> good luck with that.....




Due to my business showing a large loss when I closed it, I am due a pretty decent refund. So I e-filed to supposedly have my refund direct deposited by the 21st of February ( according to the IRS). Well the 21st came and went. I spent nearly 50 minutes on hold this morning while someone who barely speaks english checks on it for me. Scary to think he has access to my SS# and possibly my bank account routing info. . Well after the long wait he comes back and says they are running a little behind and I should have it by March 5. Two weeks later than originally scheduled. HOLY COW - I hate the IRS. 

OK I feel a little better now. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Due to my business showing a large loss when I closed it, I am due a pretty decent refund. So I e-filed to supposedly have my refund direct deposited by the 21st of February ( according to the IRS). Well the 21st came and went. I spent nearly 50 minutes on hold this morning while someone who barely speaks english checks on it for me. Scary to think he has access to my SS# and possibly my bank account routing info. . Well after the long wait he comes back and says they are running a little behind and I should have it by March 5. Two weeks later than originally scheduled. HOLY COW - I hate the IRS.
> 
> OK I feel a little better now. Thanks for letting me vent.


I dunno what the deal w.the IRS is.. they're telling everyone the 5th, cuz we just filed last week and thats what was mentioned for our DD date too  




Mornin Yall!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Fellow Drivelers.  Happy Hump Day to all of you.
> 
> Got a busy morning today beginning with a doctor's appointment at 8 AM so I better get my rear in gear beginning with some of of Gobblin's coffee.
> 
> Where are you Gobblin?


 for a good out come at the doc this mornin!


shakey gizzard said:


> All aboard!





blood on the ground said:


> mernin idjits.....happy hump day!


 Mernin BOG!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Has the bus, train, or boat left without the morning coffee?


Once again, the KoffeeKang saves the day!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning all, well 140 dollars later the ole john deere is all lubed up, new belts , blades , oil and fuel filters and ready for the summer. Come on spring


 I need to find me a tiller, but neighbor said not to worry, he'd have us a tractor ready in time!


Sterlo58 said:


> Due to my business showing a large loss when I closed it, I am due a pretty decent refund. So I e-filed to supposedly have my refund direct deposited by the 21st of February ( according to the IRS). Well the 21st came and went. I spent nearly 50 minutes on hold this morning while someone who barely speaks english checks on it for me. Scary to think he has access to my SS# and possibly my bank account routing info. . Well after the long wait he comes back and says they are running a little behind and I should have it by March 5. Two weeks later than originally scheduled. HOLY COW - I hate the IRS.
> 
> OK I feel a little better now. Thanks for letting me vent.


 I've near 'bout got mine spent............ getting ball joints put on the Dakota this morning! 


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!


 I wanna see your redneck greenhouse!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Due to my business showing a large loss when I closed it, I am due a pretty decent refund. So I e-filed to supposedly have my refund direct deposited by the 21st of February ( according to the IRS). Well the 21st came and went. I spent nearly 50 minutes on hold this morning while someone who barely speaks english checks on it for me. Scary to think he has access to my SS# and possibly my bank account routing info. . Well after the long wait he comes back and says they are running a little behind and I should have it by March 5. Two weeks later than originally scheduled. HOLY COW - I hate the IRS.
> 
> OK I feel a little better now. Thanks for letting me vent.





SnowHunter said:


> I dunno what the deal w.the IRS is.. they're telling everyone the 5th, cuz we just filed last week and thats what was mentioned for our DD date too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine will prob. be held up to


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, after a 10 hour hard sleep, i feel like i been beat with a baseball bat from my neck to my ankles. I love rabbit hunting, but i'm getting too old for this type of hunting....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, after a 10 hour hard sleep, i feel like i been beat with a baseball bat from my neck to my ankles. I love rabbit hunting, but i'm getting too old for this type of hunting....









 sucks to have our body's age on us, huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sucks to have our body's age on us, huh?




I want a do over...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, after a 10 hour hard sleep, i feel like i been beat with a baseball bat from my neck to my ankles. I love rabbit hunting, but i'm getting too old for this type of hunting....



Good job on the rabbit hunt though Bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good job on the rabbit hunt though Bama



Thanks, Mud-bro!
 I was pretty pleased with my shooting yesterday. I only missed one outright, and rolled one that we picked up on the return lap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Beat with a baseball bat and dealing with the IRS, good thing it's HUMP day.... 

Oh mernin y'all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2012)

I would rather be fishing


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I want a do over...


 sometimes I do to, other times, eh, not so much.........


Jeff C. said:


> Oh mernin y'all!


 Heeeellloooooo Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

92 days left..........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Dang! Woke up with a bloody lip.....what the?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Beat with a baseball bat and dealing with the IRS, good thing it's HUMP day....
> 
> Oh mernin y'all!


Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!



blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fishing


Me too


Keebs said:


> sometimes I do to, other times, eh, not so much.........
> 
> Heeeellloooooo Chief!



HAY BABY


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sometimes I do to, other times, eh, not so much.........
> 
> Heeeellloooooo Chief!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fishing



Gonna get that fix starting Thursday evening thru Sunday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang! Woke up with a bloody lip.....what the?



Hubby have a bad dream and punch you??? I woke up one night after fighting in a dream and the wifey said i hit her several times Then she said it didnt hurt though


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

(Emily hit reply for me....d'oh!)


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hubby have a bad dream and punch you??? I woke up one night after fighting in a dream and the wifey said i hit her several times Then she said it didnt hurt though



No clue? I never felt anything. But when I looked in the mirrir I had dried blood on my bottom lip. I must have bit it in my sleep or something


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang! Woke up with a bloody lip.....what the?



 Inadvertent elbow, arm, hand 



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Me too
> ...



What up MUD??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Inadvertent elbow, arm, hand



Maybe...it kinda hurts. Very weird.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang! Woke up with a bloody lip.....what the?


 remember any dreams?


mudracing101 said:


> HAY BABY


 Hey Darlin'!


Jeff C. said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> Gonna get that fix starting Thursday evening thru Sunday.


 you subscribed to the weather thread?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna get that fix starting Thursday evening thru Sunday.


 yesir!! what lake youins drowndin worms in


mudracing101 said:


> Hubby have a bad dream and punch you??? I woke up one night after fighting in a dream and the wifey said i hit her several times Then she said it didnt hurt though


what up mud?


Sugar Plum said:


> No clue? I never felt anything. But when I looked in the mirrir I had dried blood on my bottom lip. I must have bit it in my sleep or something



 why howyoudoin?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> remember any dreams?



Nope. Not at all! That's not unusual, though. Rob prolly caught me with his elbow or something. It's not the first time it's happened... That's exactly why we ordered a king sized bed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> remember any dreams?
> 
> Hey Darlin'!
> 
> ...



even as we speak, forces of nature are combining to give me a guaranteed miserable,wet, windy weekend.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> why howyoudoin?



Hello there


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yesir!! what lake youins drowndin worms in
> 
> what up mud?
> 
> ...



Wanting to go fishing like everyone else but prob. dont have time


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Got to go do a few things. I'll be back in a bit!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope. Not at all! That's not unusual, though. Rob prolly caught me with his elbow or something. It's not the first time it's happened... That's exactly why we ordered a king sized bed.





rhbama3 said:


> even as we speak, forces of nature are combining to give me a guaranteed miserable,wet, windy weekend.


 I had already gone & looked & thought about you.........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got to go do a few things. I'll be back in a bit!


 Me too, got a couple projects that have deadlines.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey bammer, crawfish are running $3.50 lb  according to my buddy in NOLA as of yesterday, unless you buy them in bulk, then $2.50-2.75 lb.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey bammer, crawfish are running $3.50 lb  according to my buddy in NOLA as of yesterday, unless you buy them in bulk, then $2.50-2.75 lb.



still worth it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> for a good out come at the doc this mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get pics, I promise 


rhbama3 said:


> Okay, after a 10 hour hard sleep, i feel like i been beat with a baseball bat from my neck to my ankles. I love rabbit hunting, but i'm getting too old for this type of hunting....


Soak in a tub of hawt water 


Jeff C. said:


> Beat with a baseball bat and dealing with the IRS, good thing it's HUMP day....
> 
> Oh mernin y'all!


 Mornin Shmoo 


blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fishing


sushi nom nom 


Sugar Plum said:


> Dang! Woke up with a bloody lip.....what the?


start sleepin w/a face mask?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> start sleepin w/a face mask?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> still worth it.



Yessir....I'm talking LIVE crawfish though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I'll get pics, I promise
> 
> Soak in a tub of hawt water
> 
> ...



 Mornin Shmoo


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....I'm talking LIVE crawfish though.



with the price of gas and increases in all the associated costs,  i'm thinking we better get used to the higher prices.


----------



## kracker (Feb 22, 2012)

WHAT DO WE WANT? If you have to ask, we're not telling you! WHEN DO WE WANT IT? We don't know! [Women's protest rally]


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> for a good out come at the doc this mornin!



Keebs, my doctor asked me this morning, "What happened to your blood pressure???"  Well, I told him that I did talk with my Texas Sweetie earlier this morning and we did a bunch of "sweet-talking" etc.  I told him that might have gotten my blood pressure up.  Then he said, "Well she must have done something to get you very much relaxed because your B/P was 103/63.  He laughed and said, whatever you two are doing, just keep it up.  I told him that I was trying to do and that is why I needed another prescription for the ED medicine.   

Thankfully, he gave me a really good report of all of my blood-work etc and the examination today.  He told me that I looked really good for a 40 year old.  Of course, that is when his "seeing eye" dog started barking and looking around for a "fire-plug" to hike his leg on !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> WHAT DO WE WANT? If you have to ask, we're not telling you! WHEN DO WE WANT IT? We don't know! [Women's protest rally]


Can someone say "Thin Ice"?


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, my doctor asked me this morning, "What happened to your blood pressure???"  Well, I told him that I did talk with my Texas Sweetie earlier this morning and we did a bunch of "sweet-talking" etc.  I told him that might have gotten my blood pressure up.  Then he said, "Well she must have done something to get you very much relaxed because your B/P was 103/63.  He laughed and said, whatever you two are doing, just keep it up.  I told him that I was trying to do and that is why I needed another prescription for the ED medicine.
> 
> Thankfully, he gave me a really good report of all of my blood-work etc and the examination today.  He told me that I looked really good for a 40 year old.  Of course, that is when his "seeing eye" dog started barking and looking around for a "fire-plug" to hike his leg on !!!


 Good Deal!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can someone say "Thin Ice"?
> 
> Good Deal!



yes


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yes


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, my doctor asked me this morning, "What happened to your blood pressure???"  Well, I told him that I did talk with my Texas Sweetie earlier this morning and we did a bunch of "sweet-talking" etc.  I told him that might have gotten my blood pressure up.  Then he said, "Well she must have done something to get you very much relaxed because your B/P was 103/63.  He laughed and said, whatever you two are doing, just keep it up.  I told him that I was trying to do and that is why I needed another prescription for the ED medicine.
> 
> Thankfully, he gave me a really good report of all of my blood-work etc and the examination today.  He told me that I looked really good for a 40 year old.  Of course, that is when his "seeing eye" dog started barking and looking around for a "fire-plug" to hike his leg on !!!


 Glad to hear of the good report from the Doc  




KEEBS!!!! I got pics for you  

The Redneck Greenhouse, revealed


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> KEEBS!!!! I got pics for you
> 
> The Redneck Greenhouse, revealed
> View attachment 652251
> ...


 Hey now, THAT WORKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad to hear of the good report from the Doc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool...uh...what kinda herb...er...uh I mean vegetables ya got growin in there?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, THAT WORKS!!!!!!!


Oh yeah  And everything I already had on hand, so it was basically free  


Sterlo58 said:


> Cool...uh...what kinda herb...er...uh I mean vegetables ya got growin in there?



I always get nervous when the DEA choppers are out.. between lighting up the barn milking after dark, the coop lighted for the chicks and now the greenhouse, I'm sure we'll get a visit eventually 

Maters, peppers, and a few herbs (not THOSE kind! ) that hopefully do well


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah  And everything I already had on hand, so it was basically free
> _*Even Better!!!*_
> 
> I always get nervous when the DEA choppers are out.. between lighting up the barn milking after dark, the coop lighted for the chicks and now the greenhouse, I'm sure we'll get a visit eventually
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> with the price of gas and increases in all the associated costs,  i'm thinking we better get used to the higher prices.



Yep....that's why I have to go with the bulk prices



kracker said:


> WHAT DO WE WANT? If you have to ask, we're not telling you! WHEN DO WE WANT IT? We don't know! [Women's protest rally]







gobbleinwoods said:


> yes







SnowHunter said:


> Glad to hear of the good report from the Doc
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see some sprouts


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

<---------Tuner salad sammich wiff tater chips....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tomato, ham and cheese sammich wiff tater chips and ranch dip


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a Moe's chicken and steak soft taco whatever its called. Pretty good!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

LilD shared lunch wiff me.............. ohlawd, grilled cheekun salad and a HUGE side of cheese fries with bacon poured all over it, dipped in ranch............ yeah, need another BP pill this afternoon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Our Moe's shut down


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> start sleepin w/a face mask?



 Oh lawd....

Just found out we'll be setting up cookie shop at Bass Pro in Macon for a few hours Sat evening. Yay! I'm sure we'll sell a TON of cookies!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Our Moe's shut down



The one here in Albany is always busy. 
Time for a nap....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------Tuner salad sammich wiff tater chips....





mudracing101 said:


> Tomato, ham and cheese sammich wiff tater chips and ranch dip





rhbama3 said:


> I had a Moe's chicken and steak soft taco whatever its called. Pretty good!





Keebs said:


> LilD shared lunch wiff me.............. ohlawd, grilled cheekun salad and a HUGE side of cheese fries with bacon poured all over it, dipped in ranch............ yeah, need another BP pill this afternoon!





mudracing101 said:


> Our Moe's shut down





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....
> 
> Just found out we'll be setting up cookie shop at Bass Pro in Macon for a few hours Sat evening. Yay! I'm sure we'll sell a TON of cookies!





rhbama3 said:


> The one here in Albany is always busy.
> Time for a nap....



I figgered if I posted sumpin bout food I'd arouse some of Y'all.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....
> 
> Just found out we'll be setting up cookie shop at Bass Pro in Macon for a few hours Sat evening. Yay! I'm sure we'll sell a TON of cookies!


 You really should!


Jeff C. said:


> I figgered if I posted sumpin bout food I'd arouse some of Y'all.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered if I posted sumpin bout food I'd arouse some of Y'all.....



 <-----cheetos


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You really should!



Quit!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sugar Plum said:


> <-----cheetos



You ain't sittin in a bean bag chair is ya


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope....a recliner


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I'm right there with ya, Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm right there with ya, Keebs




 

I'm gonna head outdoors for a while...BBL!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna head outdoors for a while...BBL!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

got to get some stuff done, too. See y'all later


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> got to get some stuff done, too. See y'all later


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2012)

Got one strawberry bed 90% done  Not sure if I got the oomph to get the other one done today  Hoping the dude who wants the boats will be here and get them out of my hair! 

Now I'm hungry and I aint got nuttin to eat but popcorn


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Got one strawberry bed 90% done  Not sure if I got the oomph to get the other one done today  Hoping the dude who wants the boats will be here and get them out of my hair!
> 
> Now I'm hungry and I aint got nuttin to eat but popcorn


Mmmmmm scrawberries!!!!! Oooooh man are you gonna make ice cream with fresh milk tooooooo??????? I'm drooling thinkin 'bout it!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2012)

Well the strawberries won't get planted until this weekend  Just got the bed moved and mostly filled and weeded. from what I'm seein, I won't get fruit till next year  I'm basically winging it 

And we wanna try ice cream soon as we get one of them ice cream maker thingamabobs  And yes w/real milk


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Well the strawberries won't get planted until this weekend  Just got the bed moved and mostly filled and weeded. from what I'm seein, I won't get fruit till next year  I'm basically winging it
> 
> And we wanna try ice cream soon as we get one of them ice cream maker thingamabobs  And yes w/real milk


You're my heroine!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Well the strawberries won't get planted until this weekend  Just got the bed moved and mostly filled and weeded. from what I'm seein, I won't get fruit till next year  I'm basically winging it
> 
> And we wanna try ice cream soon as we get one of them ice cream maker thingamabobs  And yes w/real milk



Isn't it a little early to be planting strawberries? I doubt we are done with freezing weather yet. 
 The ice cream maker thingy works well. My daughter bought one a month ago. Not up to Blue Bell standards, but it's edible.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Isn't it a little early to be planting strawberries? I doubt we are done with freezing weather yet.
> The ice cream maker thingy works well. My daughter bought one a month ago. Not up to Blue Bell standards, but it's edible.



Hey Robert...have we had ANY freezing weather so far this winter?   I've been running around in t-shirts all winter and it seems to stay 50ish or higher.  I can't remember any hard freeze this year at all.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2012)

_*MUUUUUDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!  *_It's time to goooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Robert...have we had ANY freezing weather so far this winter?   I've been running around in t-shirts all winter and it seems to stay 50ish or higher.  I can't remember any hard freeze this year at all.



Not many, but yes. I was freezing my tail off at least 3 times during deer season. 
I would think Snowbabe had a few more hard freezes that far north. 

Off to tie a few last jigs before i start packing for the Bama trip.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lets go keebs, later ya'll


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2012)

Mediacom dudes just let. Cable under the house was bad and had to be replaced. He said he couldn't believe I had any internet at all, let alone every now and then. 

We're up and running and he said we shouldn't have any problems for quite a while. I'll keep my fingers crossed on that one.  


Whew it's good to be back online.   


And my hands are super tired from giving Reese-Cup a 52 minute full body massage to keep her from eating said Mediacom dudes.      

Danged dog....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Mediacom dudes just let. Cable under the house was bad and had to be replaced. He said he couldn't believe I had any internet at all, let alone every now and then.
> 
> We're up and running and he said we shouldn't have any problems for quite a while. I'll keep my fingers crossed on that one.
> 
> ...



That dog is a she-debil......
Man, i can't wait to leave town. Bubbette is still sick and all that coughing is beginning to annoy me.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Mediacom dudes just let. Cable under the house was bad and had to be replaced. He said he couldn't believe I had any internet at all, let alone every now and then.
> 
> We're up and running and he said we shouldn't have any problems for quite a while. I'll keep my fingers crossed on that one.
> 
> ...



Glad your back Bugsy 



rhbama3 said:


> That dog is a she-debil......
> Man, i can't wait to leave town. Bubbette is still sick and all that coughing is beginning to annoy me.



Yeah well I'm the one coughing this week at my house. I've been banished to the couch. 
Actually the couch is pretty comfy but I make it seem like a major sacrifice when I get banished for snoring or coughing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Glad your back Bugsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what the "Guest room" is for. I send her there if my snoring or her coughing is an issue.










Yeah, i snuck in the closet and grabbed my spine off the hanger.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Glad your back Bugsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always buy a comfy couch....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

time to get my rabbit supper going.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> time to get my rabbit supper going.



Pics/Cafe.....jus sayin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2012)

Dang.  Just got home from going over to Barnesville to look at some dogs and no water.  Nada. None. Notadrop. Nil. 

Glad I have 5 gallons put in a camping jug for just such emergencies.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you on city water or do you have a well?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang.  Just got home from going over to Barnesville to look at some dogs and no water.  Nada. None. Notadrop. Nil.
> 
> Glad I have 5 gallons put in a camping jug for just such emergencies.



How do gobble...water dogs??  That sux!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> time to get my rabbit supper going.





Jeff C. said:


> Pics/Cafe.....jus sayin



Yep, what JC said. I ain't had any wabbit in a looonnngg time. Bet it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Are you on city water or do you have a well?



well what do you think?  

Well digger is going to try and send someone over as it does not appear to be the contacts.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How do gobble...water dogs??  That sux!!



I had to put my GSP down in November after 14 wonderful years and so my wife is ready for a puppy.  She wants another GSP female.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I had to put my GSP down in November after 14 wonderful years and so my wife is ready for a puppy.  She wants another GSP female.



Sorry to hear that!! I wouldn't be able to go to long without a good dog myself! 

As far as the well, hope you get that resolved quickly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that!! I wouldn't be able to go to long without a good dog myself!
> 
> As far as the well, hope you get that resolved quickly.



Not nearly as much as the SO does.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Pics/Cafe.....jus sayin


Now ya'll are all outdoorsy people. I'm pretty sure you know what a fried rabbit looks like. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang.  Just got home from going over to Barnesville to look at some dogs and no water.  Nada. None. Notadrop. Nil.
> 
> Glad I have 5 gallons put in a camping jug for just such emergencies.


Man, that is an issue! 


Hornet22 said:


> Yep, what JC said. I ain't had any wabbit in a looonnngg time. Bet it's gonna be awesome.


see above response to Jeff. 
Just soak the pieces in buttermilk with some splashes of looserana hot sauce, flour seasoned with garlic salt, regular salt, paprika, parsley and pepper. Fry till done.
Gonna nix the gravy and just make some wild rice.
As expected, the girls ordered a pizza. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Not nearly as much as the SO does.



Yep. GOTTA have a dog...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2012)

My grandmother made the best fried rabbit I have ever eaten. She would soak overnight in salted water. Then quarter it up and dredge in her secret blend of spices and flour. The key was to cook in lots of bacon grease. 

That was usually served with rice and gravy, biscuit, maybe some field peas and whatever other veggies she had put up. 

Man I miss my granny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now ya'll are all outdoorsy people. I'm pretty sure you know what a fried rabbit looks like.
> 
> Man, that is an issue!
> 
> ...



You mean somethin like this:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My grandmother made the best fried rabbit I have ever eaten. She would soak overnight in salted water. Then quarter it up and dredge in her secret blend of spices and flour. The key was to cook in lots of bacon grease.
> 
> That was usually served with rice and gravy, biscuit, maybe some field peas and whatever other veggies she had put up.
> 
> Man I miss my granny.


Bacon grease makes everything better! 
You're right though. Nobody could cook like Granny. She never would give me her recipes. Just say "a little of this and a little of that." Lou Gehrig's Disease took her quickly and all those wonderful recipes she had went with her. 


Jeff C. said:


> You mean somethin like this:


If all you cook is the hindquarters then that would be fine. I always cook the whole rabbit( dissected) and always cut the back legs into two pieces. Otherwise, you overcook the front legs and back, before the back legs are done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> .




Good avatar!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good avatar!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Self! (Feb 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.




Hey there


----------



## Self! (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm homeless, in a hotel, 2 miles from da boarder. What could possibly go wrong tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2012)

Otis said:


> I'm homeless, in a hotel, 2 miles from da boarder. What could possibly go wrong tonight?



Stale coffee?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.





Otis said:


> Hey there


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Otis said:


> I'm homeless, in a hotel, 2 miles from da boarder. What could possibly go wrong tonight?



What kinda trouble you feel like getting in?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Otis said:


> I'm homeless, in a hotel, 2 miles from da boarder. What could possibly go wrong tonight?



Stay low!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2012)

Otis said:


> I'm homeless, in a hotel, 2 miles from da boarder. What could possibly go wrong tonight?



Tijuana...Juarez ???

What could go wrong ?


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2012)

Seen the zaxby's commercial one to many times, so i decided to fry some home made pickles my self ..... im shocked, i didnt burn the house down or kill my self _and_ they turned out "Not too bad" ....

So in 48 hours if i still dont have any signs of food poisoning ill consider it a "WIN"


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Seen the zaxby's commercial one to many times, so i decided to fry some home made pickles my self ..... im shocked, i didnt burn the house down or kill my self _and_ they turned out "Not too bad" ....
> 
> So in 48 hours if i still dont have any signs of food poisoning ill consider it a "WIN"



I just can't muster up the appetite for fried pickles. I have heard they are good but it just don't appeal to me. Maybe wrap em in bacon before frying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Seen the zaxby's commercial one to many times, so i decided to fry some home made pickles my self ..... im shocked, i didnt burn the house down or kill my self _and_ they turned out "Not too bad" ....
> 
> So in 48 hours if i still dont have any signs of food poisoning ill consider it a "WIN"



Not possible. The vinegar in pickles fights food poisoning. Of course, if anyone could tear up an anvil with a rubber hammer!!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> I just can't muster up the appetite for fried pickles. I have heard they are good but it just don't appeal to me. Maybe wrap em in bacon before frying.



They're especially good if you've got a good horse radish sauce to dip them in..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just can't muster up the appetite for fried pickles. I have heard they are good but it just don't appeal to me. Maybe wrap em in bacon before frying.



They ain't bad as long as you submerge them in ranch dressing.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just can't muster up the appetite for fried pickles. I have heard they are good but it just don't appeal to me. Maybe wrap em in bacon before frying.



They are good, mine are "okay" ... but bacon makes everything better. So maybe ill try that next time





Oh lawd these are the most sour pickles i've ever had in my life


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

slip said:


> They are good, mine are "okay" ... but bacon makes everything better. So maybe ill try that next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did dry the pickles before you battered them, right?


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not possible. The vinegar in pickles fights food poisoning. Of course, if anyone could tear up an anvil with a rubber hammer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They're especially good if you've got a good horse radish sauce to dip them in..


Yeah i aint the sharpest shed in the tool but i get er done from time to time.

There aught to be enough vinegar in these bad boys to never see a tick again.


rhbama3 said:


> They ain't bad as long as you submerge them in ranch dressing.



Ranch makes every thing good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2012)

Otis said:


> I'm homeless, in a hotel, 2 miles from da boarder. What could possibly go wrong tonight?






You need to be quarantined before coming back to Ga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2012)

slip said:


> There aught to be enough vinegar in these bad boys to never see a tick again.



You oughta try the ones at Blackbeards. They're so salty you could turn a slug inside out just by settin one down within a foot of the critter. Outside of that, they're pretty dang good...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That dog is a she-debil......
> Man, i can't wait to leave town. Bubbette is still sick and all that coughing is beginning to annoy me.




Her not she-debil, she's just misunderstood.  

I mean, how could you not love that face. 








Or this one? 









Sterlo58 said:


> Glad your back Bugsy




Good to have my internet back Neil.  And of course to be able to spend cyber-time with you guys and gals.  



Well, as usual, nothing can go off without a hitch around here. 

Rewind 14 years when Fishbait raised the roof at Medicom because they drilled a hole in the floor instead of using the already installed cable outlet. Not much came of it but he never forgot it. 

Today, while I was playing with Reese, SUPERMEDIACOMGOOBER drilled ANOTHER hole in the floor.    Fishbait held my hamburger hostage until I got a supervisor on the phone. Said supervisor patched him through to the SUPERMEDIACOMGOOBER that drilled ANOTHER hole in the floor, ripped out insulation, tore the carpet up and messed up the chair railing on the wall. Dear Lord have mercy on the ears of our neighbors. You could slap hear Bait cussing and telling that guy how dumb he AND his mama were all over Valdosta.  I swear, I was in the bathroom with the fan and water running. Abbey put her headphones on and even the cats hid under the bed.    It was BAD! I almost felt sorry for the guy.... for a second or two.  

I've spent the last 90 minutes helping Bait fix what the GOOBER messed up because he doesn't want the guy back in the house. We had about 75' of new cable under the house in a big pile. Enough so that Bait can buy some splitters and run cable to all the bedrooms now since he's got a crimper and just needs to buy the little end piece-thingies.   

Bait's overactive temper tonight probably stemmed from the new neighbor's pitt coming into the yard and attacking Reese last night. That wasn't a pretty picture either. I got supersonic instructions on where his pistol was and to make sure I was within 5' of said pitt's brains before I pulled the trigger. Does the man not think I could probably shoot the dog in the behind with a broadhead faster than I could get that contraption of his outta the holster.   

AND last but not least, on another note, ERD has realized... life is hard.  He got a job at Moe's, which I'm happy for, but he purchased a piece of crap 1988 Honda CRX with no front bumper, which broke down on the way to school this morning. Before he could get his automotive teacher to tow it to the school, the wonderful city had it towed and it cost him $85 to get it out of hock and taken to the school to be worked on.    We talked some today and I found out he's paying something like $165/month just for liability and uninsured motorist on said hunk of junk.  Between the tow fees, buying the car, insurance and repairs, I think he's about ready to come back home.  He's flat broke til Friday. I'm hurting for him but it's the best thing right now. I know his teacher feeds him lunch every day for being his assistant in shop class and he can eat free at work. I've been checking around and found him much cheaper insurance so I'll talk to him about that. I'd rather see him putting the money into the car so it'll be reliable and he can be proud of making it what he wants it to be. 

Still gonna be some rules and such if he comes home, but if he's paying for his own car and working, we'll talk about it.  

Oh yeah and some asthmatic cat has shown up and is eating Spot's food.  




Okay, I think I'm caught up now.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh and Wobbert-Woo! 

Here's the pic of the ginormous chain pickerel I caught at the Okee a few years back.  

No, I was not kidding about my Spongebob bobbers.  






And for posterity's sake, the first time I met that super tall feller Nicodemus.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Her not she-debil, she's just misunderstood.
> 
> I mean, how could you not love that face.
> 
> ...



I don't think  the dog is misunderstood at all. She wags the tail and tries to get unsuspecting people to come "play" with her. Pretty smart dog to use a bowl as bait. 
 As for the rest of it, i'm glad we switched from media-com. They made a mess of the wiring in the attic after drilling yet another hole halfway up the exterior wall. Sure looks tacky with that wire running down the outside. 
Good luck with keeping Fish-bro from killing something or somebody.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You did dry the pickles before you battered them, right?



Yeah, i did ... but there is no helping these.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Her not she-debil, she's just misunderstood.
> 
> I mean, how could you not love that face.
> 
> ...



Holy Cow you had an exciting day 
Glad Fishbait is not in jail for strangling the SUPERMEDIACOMGOOBER. 
Glad ERD is starting to see the light. 
Oh and maybe you should try out your fancy new Italian shotgun on that pitt   

Is that all ya got for us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh and Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> Here's the pic of the ginormous chain pickerel I caught at the Okee a few years back.
> 
> ...



Spongebob bobber, fishing in foot deep water and got Nic on his tippy toes. Or is it tee pee toes?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Is that all ya got for us.




Mebbe, I haven't posted in the bathroom thread yet.    





rhbama3 said:


> Spongebob bobber, fishing in foot deep water and got Nic on his tippy toes. Or is it tee pee toes?



Dat be Pinball Alley. LOTS of stumps, 90 degree turns, shallow water and gator heads to use as steps if you get hung up.  

Buncha NICE warmouth in those waters though... and of course, plenty of mudfish.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2012)

Im watching the debate, and they cut over to a old lady asleep in the audience


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Im watching the debate, and they cut over to a old lady asleep in the audience



You need to stay out of the political forum


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

I accidently went into the political forum once and I got out of there real quick


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't go in the spiritual help and religion either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I accidently went into the political forum once and I got out of there real quick



Watch out.....hard to escape this place, once you cross over


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

I have to argue with idiots all day long at work I'm not about to do it on here where I don't get paid for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I have to argue with idiots all day long at work I'm not about to do it on here where I don't get paid for it.



Got any openings???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think i'll go Dawg fishing in the Sports Forum. Got one riled up, time to see if i can get a hook in him.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got any openings???



I wouldn't wish a career in transportation upon my worst enemy.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

32 more post and this one can be closed out.  

Yall think we can do it by 10 pm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> 32 more post and this one can be closed out.
> 
> Yall think we can do it by 10 pm?



Hard to say....this place can be empty and quiet, you come back an hour later and they've gone through 2 or more pages


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

14 more post and I hit the 1000 mark.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

It's hard to believe this thing has been viewed 6498 times and only 972 post.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cold meds are kicking in. Yall keep it clean and civil in here.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like everybody is going to bed and leaving it to me to try to hit 1000 post by 10 pm by myself.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Cold meds are kicking in. Yall keep it clean and civil in here.



Night Neil.  

Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

25 post left to go.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

11 more and I hit 1000


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

didn't get to end this thread before 2200


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> 25 post left to go.



hard to post when the page won't load. 
The girls are watching American Idol and we just saw some asian dude wearing eyeglasses but he put his thumbs thru the lens opening. Yes, wearing rims with no lenses. my daughter just informed me that that is a new style. I informed her that i thought that was the stupidest thing i've seen in a long time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Howdy y'all. Anything exciting happenin' in here?


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

My wife was watching it and I saw that dude but didn't notice he didn't have lenses.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all. Anything exciting happenin' in here?



Just me trying to hit 1000 personal post


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2012)

If you hit the 1000 post you got to start a new one . . .


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

I got 7 more to go


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all. Anything exciting happenin' in here?



Trying to kill off this thread while Dawg fishing, watching American Idol, and getting fishing tackle organized.
How's the lip?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Just me trying to hit 1000 personal post



How close are ya?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> hard to post when the page won't load.


Having the same problem here!!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you hit the 1000 post you got to start a new one . . .



16 more to go on this one


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to be quarantined before coming back to Ga.



You ain't kiddin'!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

oh wait miscount it's either 12 or 11


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm just glad american Idol went off


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You ain't kiddin'!



I hope they wormed him and got his shots up to date before they send him back here.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

apple cider vinegar will probably work on worms just ask nic he says it will fix everything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope they wormed him and got his shots up to date before they send him back here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2012)

Close enough, lock her down Mitch !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> oh wait miscount it's either 12 or 11



Close! 



rhbama3 said:


> I hope they wormed him and got his shots up to date before they send him back here.



They got some weird stuff out that way. Sure hope they cleaned him up.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

one more post I'll hit 1000.

Will I get a prize?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone got the new one up??


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

This is my1000 POST


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Close enough, lock her down Mitch !!!


Got it!!


----------

